# The BIG Skyrim Thread



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2011)

Wallpapers, trailers, screens, art
All the races, with some different face customization
Specific dragon info
Biggest thread on Skyrim I've found (I've based my topic on this one, all credits go to them!)
Releasedate 11.11.11, everywhere, on PC, PS3 and 360
System requirements UESP Wiki
Graphics comparison Skyrim vs Oblivion
GameRankings page (reviews)
Latest News
Out for all platforms!
Skyrim sells 3.4 copies in 48 hours
Latest version: 1.3



Spoiler



*Skyrim - What we're working on*

As of today, it’s been three weeks since we released Skyrim worldwide. We’re simply blown away by the response, from new and old fans, and amazed by the sheer number of people playing the game. It’s been absolutely fantastic hearing your stories, seeing early mods, and watching fan videos (more live music ones please, we love those).
We want to thank everyone reading this for playing our game and supporting all it tries to do. We wouldn’t have this success without you, and we want you to know we’re committed to making your Skyrim experience even better. And not just in the short term, but over the life of the game. Here’s a quick peek at what we’re working on right now:
*Creation Kit*  — *Beginning in January, PC players will be able to download the same development tools we used at Bethesda Game Studios to create Skyrim.* In tandem with the Creation Kit’s release, we will roll out a new Wiki and videos to help you get started. It also features something we think you’re going to love…
*

*



*Steam Workshop* – We’re excited to share news that we’ve been working closely with Valve to integrate Steam Workshop into the Creation Kit. *Using the Workshop, you’ll have free user content with the push of a button. The Creation Kit will bundle your mod and upload it to the Workshop, where everyone can browse, rate, and flag mods for download. *You’ll be able to do this from any web device, including your smartphone. Like a live Netflix queue, *when you fire up Skyrim, mods you flagged will be automatically downloaded and installed. *Everyone here is really excited about the opportunities and possibilities this opens up for our entire community.
Prefer to use existing modding sites? Not a problem. You’ll still be able to upload/share/access Skyrim mods on fan-created mod sites.

*Continued Game Updates* – This week we released update 1.2 across all platforms, and we’ll be releasing *an incremental update next week.* We anticipate it will be up on PC first, and then hit PS3 and Xbox 360 later in the week. *Among other things, the update will fix issues like magic resistance not calculating properly and the rare, amazing backwards flying dragon. Once the update is released, we’ll share the full release notes.*
*After the holidays, we’ll continue to release regular updates for the game *— through full title updates, as well as incremental “gameplay updates” to fix whatever issues come up along with rebalancing portions of the game for difficulty or exploits. We plan on having a lot of these, not just a few. Overall, you should expect updates to be hitting the *PC and Steam earlier and more often,* as that’s a process we control. Console updates will follow, as they must be certified and processed by those manufacturers.​


​

Map


Spoiler











Cool videos


Spoiler



[yt]ZEujsmZDQzI[/yt]
[yt]LnADVpKsgPY[/yt]
More Skyrim Hype
[yt]fn0N294NFy0[/yt]



General
Main Questline is approximately 30 hours.
It's possible to play after finishing the Main Quest. (Main quest can be completed in 2 hours, the developers tested that)
Taverns will play a large role in getting information. Tavern fights are possible.
There are more ways to complete quests.
There are 5 major cities: Solitude, Riften, Whiterun, Windhelm and Markarth. (Windhelm being the largest.)
There are 8 or 9 smaller towns.
There are more than 130 dungeons, ranging from 15 minutes to 2 hours long.
There are over 100 points of interest across Skyrim.
The areal is approximately the size of Oblivion's Cyrodiil, but the rugged landscape makes the world bigger, as you will need to go over or around mountains to get anywhere.
Traps and puzzles are used to make dungeons more interesting.
Fish jumps out of the water, and when swimming, you can even catch fish.
Birds fly in the air above you.
Every town has it's own Economic System. If you destroy a city's means of income, they'll need to buy from another nearby city, and prices in the city will go up or some products will not be available in that city at all.
Butterflies will fly around flowers which can be picked for alchemical purposes.
The major cities are in their own cells, so to enter, a loading screen will appear. (Just like in Oblivion, don't moan)
There are hidden caves, hidden ships and secrets in the water. 
There are rivers inside dungeons.
There is a soft level-cap at 50, but you can still level-up after this. (Highest possible level is mathematically estimated to around 75)
There are 3 attributes: Health, Magicka and Stamina - One of these can be increased by 10 each level.
You can become a Vampire.
There are no Classes.
There are no Major/Minor Skills.
There are no Birth Signs.
You can apply face-paint to your character, and there is a myriad of different types.
There are over 50 beards to apply to your character.
There are dozens of sliders for customization.
There are 10 playable races: Imperial, Nord, Redguard, Dark Elf (Dunmer), High Elf (Altmer), Wood Elf (Bosmer), Orc, Khajiit, Argonian and Breton.
There are also a few unplayable races.
You can still fast-travel.
NO MULTIPLAYER AT ALL <3
You can buy properties.
You can catch diseases. 
There will be less, but bigger (Expansion-like) DLCs compared to Fallout 3 & Oblivion.
Only possible to have relationships with certain NPCs - and "in some cases" marriage. Same sex marriage is possible.
*Modding tools will again be available, just like with Oblivion*
Specs


Spoiler



*Recommended Specs*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
4GB System RAM
6GB free HDD space
DirectX 9.0c compatible NVIDIA or AMD ATI video card with 1GB of RAM (Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 or higher; ATI Radeon 4890 or higher).
DirectX compatible sound card
Internet access for Steam activation
*Minimum Specs*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Processor: Dual Core 2.0GHz or equivalent processor
2GB System RAM
6GB free HDD Space
Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 512 MB of RAM
DirectX compatible sound card
Internet access for Steam activation



Racial Abilities


Spoiler



*Argonians*
Hist: Significantly increases health regeneration speed.
Histskin: 50% resistance to diseases.
Breathe underwater.

*Breton*
Dragonskin: Absorb Magicka of spells and resist shock.
Dunmer
Ancestor's Wrath: Surrounds player character in fire and resist fire.

*Altmer*
Regenerate Magicka more quickly.
Imperial
Voice of the Emperor: Find more coin when looting.

* Khajiit*
Night vision and claw attack (increased unarmed damage).
Nord
Battlecry.

*Orc*
Berserker.
Redguard
Adrenaline Rush.

*Bosmer*
Animal Allies: Command an animal to fight for you.
Resist poison and disease.



Skills and Perks


Spoiler



There are 18 skills.
*Warrior*-type Skills: Smithing, Heavy Armor, Block, Two-handed, One-Handed and Archery.
*Mage*-type Skills: Enchanting, Destruction, Alteration, Conjuration, Restoration and Illusion.
*Thief*-type Skills: Alchemy, Light Armor, Speech, Sneak, Lockpicking and Pickpocketing.

The higher a skill is, the more it will contribute to leveling up when increased, making it smarter to focus on a smaller range of skills.
The Enchanting Skill allows you to disenchant items with magical properties, destroying the item in the process. This will teach how to enchant another time with the magical properties of the item you disenchanted


*Perks*

You gain a perk point every level.
There's a total of around 280 Perks (Including Ranks).
Perks will among other things decrease the sound of your footsteps, Disarm enemies and give you access to Unique Special Moves.
You can choose not to spend perk points each level, and instead hold onto them.
Alchemy
???
Potions are 20% stronger.
???
Potions for restore Health, Magicka and Stamina are 25% stronger.
???
Poisons are 25% more effective.
???
Two Ingredients are gathered from plants.
???
50% resistance to all poisons.
???
All negative effects removed from potions and all positive effects removed from poisons.
???
2 effects of an ingredient are revealed when testing instead of 1.

Sneak
???
20% less chance of being detected.
???
Sneak attacks do 6x damage with one-handed weapons.
???
Sneak attack with bows do 3x damage.
???
Sneak attack with daggers do 15x damage.
???
Noise from armor reduced by 50%
???
You no longer activate pressure plates.
???
Sprinting while sneaking performs forward roll.
???
Running does not affect detection chance.
???
Crouching can make hostile enemies lost sight of you and search for a target.
Vanish
Attacker focuses on someone else when entering combat while sneaking.

Speech
???
Buying and selling price 10% better.
Allure
Receive 20% better price buying from opposite sex.
???
Invest in shops and increase available gold permanently in invested stores.
Master Trader
Every merchant in the world gains 10.000 gold for bartering.
???
Buy and sell anything from any merchant regardless of what they normally buy and sell.
???
Intimidation attempts are twice as likely to succeed.
???
Persuasion attempts more likely to succeed.
Fence
Barter your stolen goods with any merchant you have invested in.
Bribe
At a cost, guards forget your bounties.

Pickpocketing
Light Fingers
Pickpocketing bonus of 20% – Item weight and value reduce pickpocketing odds.
Night Thief
Pickpocketing sleeping people almost always works.
Poisoned
Place poisons in other people’s pockets silently to harm or kill.
Cutpurse
Pickpocketing gold is 50% easier.
Extra Pockets
Carrying capacity is increased by 100.
Keymaster
Pickpocketing keys always works.
Misdirections
You can pickpocket equipped weapons.
Perfect Touch
You can pickpocket equipped items.

Lockpicking
Sleight of Hand
Picking locks is now undetectable to everyone standing around watching.
Wax Key
Automatically gives you the key that fits the lock you just picked.

Smithing
Steel Smithing
Create steel armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.
Arcane Blacksmith
Improve magical weapons and armor.
Dwarven Smithing
Create Dwarven armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.
Elven Smithing
Create Elven armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.
Orcish Smithing
Create Orcish armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.
Advanced Armors
Create scale and plate armor at forge. Improve by double.
Glass Smithing
Create Glass armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.
Daedric Smithing
Create Daedric armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.
Ebony Smithing
Create Ebony armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.
Dragon Smithing
Create Dragon armor and weapons at forge. Improve by double.

One-Handed
One-Handed Prowess
One-Handed weapons do 40% more damage.
Hack and Slash
Attacks with war axes cause extra bleeding damage.
One-Handed Tactics
Charge!
Bone Breaker
Stand and Deliver
Savage Blow
Bladesman

Two-Handed
Two-Handed Prowess
Two-Handed weapons do 20% more damage.
Deep Wounds
Attacks with greatswords have a 10% chance of doing critical damage.
Skullcrusher
Attacks with warhammers ignore 25% of armor.
Two-Handed Tactics
Limbsplitter
Great Charge!
Devastating Blow
???
Attacks with battle axes does extra bleeding damage.
???
Power Attacks cost 25% less Stamina.
???
Standing Power Attacks does 25% bonus damage. Chance to decapitate.
???
Sprinting Power Attacks does double damage.
???
Sideways Power Attacks hits all nearby targets.
???
backwards Power Attacks has 25% of paralysing target.

Archery
Overdraw
Bows do 25% more damage.
Focus
Able to zoom in on targets when bow is drawn.
Steady Hand
Time slows down while zooming in.
Critical Shot
10% critical hit chance.
Ranger
Move faster with bow drawn.
Bullseye
Chance of paralysing enemies for a few seconds.
Eagle Eye
???
Recover twice as many arrows from dead bodies.
???
Draw bow 30% faster.

Heavy Armor
???
Armor rating 20% increased.
???
Unarmed damage increased by gauntlet's armor rating while wearing heavy armor gauntlets.
???
Half fall damage if wearing full heavy armor.
???
Equipped Heavy armor weighs nothing and doesn't slow you down.
???
Additional 25% armor if wearing a full Heavy armor set.
???
25% more armor if wearing full heavy armor.
???
50% less stagger if wearing full heavy armor.
???
10% damage reflected back to enemy if wearing full heavy armor.

Block
Shield Wall (1 of 5)
Blocking is 25% more effective.
Deadly Bash
Bashing does more damage.
Power Bash
Able to do a power bash.
Bash Disarm
Shield Charge
Able to move faster with a shield raised.
Quick Reflexes
Time slows down if you are blocking during a power attack.
Deflect Arrows
Riposte
Elemental Protection

Alteration
???
Novice/Apprentice/Adept/Expert/Master level Illusion spells costs 50% less Magicka.
???
Alteration spells has longer duration.
???
Absorb 30% of magicka that hits you.

Conjuration
???
Novice/Apprentice/Adept/Expert/Master level Illusion spells costs 50% less Magicka.
???
Dual casting overcharges for greater effect.
???
Bound weapons do more damage.
???
Bound weapons cast soul trap on target.
???
Bound weapons banish certain creatures.
???
Reanimate undead with 100 more health points.
???
Summon two atronarches or reanimated zombies.
???
Summon atronarches at twice the distance.
???
Summoned atronarches are twice as strong.

Destruction
???
Novice/Apprentice/Adept/Expert/Master level Illusion spells costs 50% less Magicka.
???
More damage for each school (Fire, Shock and Frost).
???
Shock damage has a chance to disintegrate target if their health is below 10%.
???
Frost damage has a chance to paralyse target if health is low.
???
Fire damage has a chance of making enemies with low health flee.
???
Place runes up to five times farther away.

Enchanting
???
Enchants are 20% stronger.
???
Enchanted armor is 25% stronger.
???
Soul Gems provide magicka for recharge.
???
Health, Magicka and Stamina enchants become stronger.
???
Extra effect on already-enchanted weapons can be applied.
???
Fire enchants 25% stronger.
???
Frost enchants 25% stronger.
???
Shock enchants 25% stronger.

Illusion
Hypnotic Gaze
Calm higher level people and creatures.
???
Novice/Apprentice/Adept/Expert/Master level Illusion spells costs 50% less Magicka.
???
Dual casting overcharges for more powerful spells.
???
Spells works on higher level animals.
???
Spells works on higher level people.
Silent Casting
All spellcasting (From any school) is done silently.
Master of the Mind
Illusion spells works on Undead, Daedra and Automatons.
???
Fear spells work on higher level enemies.

Restoration
???
Novice/Apprentice/Adept/Expert/Master level Illusion spells costs 50% less Magicka.
???
Healing spells also restore stamina.
???
Healing spells heals 50% more.
???
Magicka is partially recharged with each healing spell.
???
Spells are more effective against Undead.
???
Once a day chance to autocast 250HP restoration when health drops low.
???
Magicka regenerates 25% faster.



Combat
Inter-changeable dual-wielding with both weapons and spells. Dual-wield any combination, even staffs!
Special kill animations
There is decapitation.
There is no locational damage.
Equipment don't have a durability, so you won't have to repair it.
You can apply "upgrades" to your equipment.
Confirmed types of armor: Chain-mail, Steel, Dwarven, Elven, Orcish, Glass, Daedric, Ebony, Dragon, Leather, Hide, Imperial.
Confirmed types of weapons: Iron, Steel, Dwarven, Orcish, Glass, Daedric, Ebony, Dragon.
When backstabbing characters from the shadows, a dagger deals significantly more damage than any other type of weapon, making it the perfect tool for an assassin.
Ranged combat has been improved by significantly increasing the damage bows deal, while making the draw-time longer.
Magic
5 Magic Schools: Destruction, Alteration, Conjuration, Restoration & Illusion.
You can dual-wield similar spells to double the damage at a higher magicka consumption.
Light magic sticks to walls.
If you cast a frost spell, you'll see the effects on the enemy's skin. If using a flame thrower, the environment will catch fire for a short while and burn anything that comes into contact with it.
You will be able to use Dragon Shouts.One shout lets you slow down time, another lets you move stealthily close to an enemy in a mere instant and one shout will even let you summon a dragon!
NPC's
If you kill a shop owner, their family member will inherit the shop and will be angry about you, but still give you missions, which could then improve your relation with them.
There are NPC Children.
You can hire companions to join you in your adventures.
You can have animal companions.
Creatures and DRAGONS FUCK YEAH
Confirmed creatures: Zombies, Draughr, Skeletons, Trolls, Giants, Ice Wraiths, Giant Spiders, Dragons, Wolves, Horses, Elks, Mammoths, Saber-Toothed Cats, Dwemer Centurion Spheres, Dogs, Skeevers, Boars, Rabbits, Horkers, Glow Worms, Bees, Torch Bugs, Luna Moths, Spriggans, Mud Crabs, Bats, Foxes, Frost Atronach, Ice Golems, Salmon, Vampires.

You can mount horses, which are more detailed than ever before!
Giants herds mammoths, and travels together in packs, ignoring the player if undisturbed.
Dragons respawns just like other creatures.
There are different kinds of Dragons.
You can not mount & fly dragons.
Dragons can pick people up from the ground.
When dragons are critically injured, they can't fly, and will land or crash to the ground.
Dragons leaves scars and marks everywhere: when they crash or land on the ground and when they breath fire upon the environment, etc.
Sound
Jeremy Soule is again composing the music!
There are about 70 Voice Actors.
Approximately 60.000 lines of voiced dialogue.
Your character will shout, laugh and make combat grunts 
Interface
In first-person, the HUD comes and goes when needed.
Third-person have been improved
Quest Markers can be turned off.
The Health-, Stamina- and Magicka bars is hidden when full.
HUD Opacity can be turned down to zero.
Factions
Thieves Guild (Joinable)
College of Winterhold (Joinable)
Companions (Joinable)
Dark Brotherhood (Joinable)
Riverwood Tavern Warrior Clan
Stormcloaks (Joinable)
The Shield-Brothers (?)
Necromancer Faction (Not Joinable)
The Imperial Army (Joinable)
Battle Born (?)
Crafting
There are six different stages to crafting items. The first two are: Refining crude ore and Assembling materials.
There's 13 different types of ore, which are used for crafting.
In addition to alchemy ingredients there are also reagents.
Other news


Spoiler




Skyrim manual leaked
Skyrim beaten in just over 2 hours
360 version leaked
Skyrim gets a day one patch


----------



## Zalda (Jun 8, 2011)

wow, can't wait! really awesome, just amazing shit


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 8, 2011)

graphics looks amazing


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 9, 2011)

Well god damn. I didn't know Skyrim was looking THAT amazing.
Day 1 purchase.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want this game now


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2011)

Added another interview from the E3, gives some more information and images.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

OMG! This looks amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Funny how much of a difference it can make in the same generation of consoles lol.
Will be pre-ordering


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. Best ever natural enviroments, most realistic items, awesomest magic powers, MAMMOTHS... and then this dragon comes along. Simply amazing. 

But will it look that good on PS3? Or only on PC?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Wow. Best ever natural enviroments, most realistic items, awesomest magic powers, MAMMOTHS... and then this dragon comes along. Simply amazing.
> 
> But will it look that good on PS3? Or only on PC?


They would be have to optimize it as to their best ability.
Still, the PC version at highest settings will probably look better lol.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2011)

They said they are originally building the game for the consoles and then they will port it to the PC. Just like they did with Oblivion. PC will thankfully again get the TES Creation Kit to make mods and make the game even better. 
In the end the mods will definitely make the game look a lot better on PC. Just look at what they did to Oblivion.





The mods enhance gameplay, graphics, sound, basically everything and greatly lengthen the game's content.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes! The mods definetely make it look a lot better on the PC.
However, I prefer the console for such a long gameplay lol.
I tried to play it on the PC, but just coudnt keep up sitting at one place and play lol.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 9, 2011)

the graphics looks good.


----------



## Costello (Jun 9, 2011)

so amazing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ever since i played oblivion i knew i would get the sequel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was hyped even before we knew anything about this game!

so on my to-buy list this year: 
- MGS HD collection pack
- Skyrim
- LA Noire also sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Zelda...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2011)

I've never pre-ordered a game, but I am seriously thinking about pre-ordering this one for PC. Just to support the developers and make sure they release the next TES game on PC too.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Holy balls. Wow. I'm usually not an early adopter, but damn. I want this ASAP, and with my lucky number being 11, the release date of 11/11/11 must be a sign from the gaming gods.


----------



## Zalda (Jun 13, 2011)

god did you see that dungeon? those water and light effects looked tremendous, can't wait!


----------



## Discover (Jun 13, 2011)

The graphics have a nice texture to them. I also enjoyed seeing the silky movement the game has.
Lots of fans will be pleased at 11.11.11.


----------



## Fel (Jun 13, 2011)

This looks amazing, I can't wait to experience the new Radiant A.I., Radiant Story and all those other new/improved features. Mmm and again revamped skill system, yeah!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 14, 2011)

Zalda said:
			
		

> god did you see that dungeon? those water and light effects looked tremendous, can't wait!


Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
With PC mods its bound to look even better.
I am playing Oblivion on the PC and 360 these days lol.
Much more fun on the PC with the mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 14, 2011)

i think i will pass on the gameplay trailer, i don't want anymore spoilers prior to release date, i want a fresh experience so i can salvage the moment


----------



## Sterling (Jun 14, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i think i will pass on the gameplay trailer, i don't want anymore spoilers prior to release date, i want a fresh experience so i can salvage the moment


I felt immersed just watching the gameplay trailers.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 15, 2011)

Found this fantastic thread on a forum dedicated to all sorts of TES mods, which lists all the info known of Skyrim:

Skyrim Information TESNexus

Just epic, all that info really makes me very hyped. Still 5 months from now, can't wait.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 1, 2011)

Skyrim DLC to have more of an 'expansion pack feel'



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> They say you can't have too much of a good thing, but Bethesda certainly put that to the test with its seemingly unending releases of downloadable content for Fallout 3. Project lead Todd Howard said that the developer has learned its lesson, and those who play the studio's next game, Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, should expect heartier, less frequent updates.
> 
> *"Right now I can say that we'd like to do less DLC but bigger ones -- you know, more substantial," *he told AusGamers. "The Fallout 3 pace that we did was very chaotic. We did a lot of them -- we had two overlapping groups -- and we don't know what we're going to make yet, but we'd like them to be closer to an expansion pack feel."
> 
> In short, expect huge horse armor collections this time around, in every size, shape and hue imaginable.




I liked the Oblivion DLC though, Shivering Isles was enjoyable


----------



## machomuu (Jul 1, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Skyrim DLC to have more of an 'expansion pack feel'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we're going to be getting a lot more Shivering Isle-esque DLC, then.  And I'm thoroughly psyched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I liked the Oblivion DLC though, Shivering Isles was enjoyable


You have to pay for the DLC, right?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 1, 2011)

What I really want to know is one of my *BIGGEST* gripes with Oblivion.  I want to know if when you steal a key, can the person still open their doors?  That happened in Oblivion and even though they no longer had a key, they still entered places without them.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> What I really want to know is one of my *BIGGEST* gripes with Oblivion.  I want to know if when you steal a key, can the person still open their doors?  That happened in Oblivion and even though they no longer had a key, they still entered places without them.



There's probably a mod out there for that. Try asking it on TESNexus and it's fixed.

Of what you also could do is just open the console (² button) and click on any door and type 'lock 90'
That locks the door in a 99 degree of complexity. I think that should do it, they won't be able to go in that door again.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 2, 2011)

I really hope the info i got from a friend about skyrim having way less roleplay elements and more "click your enemy to death" is wrong ...

the grafic looks really good but if its only a good looking *boring* game it would suck bad ...
hope there are still plenty of roleplaying adventure elements, we have more than enough of these stupid action games on consoles and computer already


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> I really hope the info i got from a friend about skyrim having way less roleplay elements and more "click your enemy to death" is wrong ...
> 
> the grafic looks really good but if its only a good looking *boring* game it would suck bad ...
> hope there are still plenty of roleplaying adventure elements, we have more than enough of these stupid action games on consoles and computer already
> ...



Source


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2011)

I didn't like ES4, but this game looks simply amazing.
I'm hoping my 560Ti +2500k will run it, but if not, I'm going to have to get another for SLI.


----------



## Celice (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm just hoping they can get some unique environments in their games... Morrowind, Oblivion, and Fallout 3 all suffered from having boring places to explore... the main story places were a little better, but pretty much everywhere else looked and felt the same.  Not even the lighting differed.  It was like, every cave was basically the same as before... New Vegas at least changed up the colors, making places feel more unique, and also explored using different pieces in different ways.  

Or at least switch around the textures people, c'mon!  It's like a 3D atari in here!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 13, 2011)

Latest information I've found:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Upper and lower body armor is combined (Greaves and cuirass). This allows for more characters on the screen, better visuals and a lot more armors.
> Quests are more like Oblivion's than Fallout 3's, in that there are more, but smaller quests.
> Sprinting while wearing heavy armor drains stamina faster than if wearing light armor.
> *You can make friends by doing things for them, making them act differently, and even join you on adventures.
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2011)

The Races and Faces of Skyrim

*drool*


----------



## prowler (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope you can make the Dark Elfs look younger. (I always picked Dark Elf in Oblivion and Morrowind :3) 

Always bothers me in games where they force me to be an old looking man or have shit customizable features (looking at you Fallout New Vegas AND Demon's Souls with your ugly character models).


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone still looks hideous, lol.
Not that it matters when I always wear something over my face.


----------



## penly (Aug 28, 2011)

They would be have to optimize it as to their best ability.
Still, the PC version at highest settings will probably look better lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2011)

penly said:
			
		

> They would be have to optimize it as to their best ability.
> Still, the PC version at highest settings will probably look better lol


The pc version at medium will look better than consoles.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2011)

The map of Skyrim has apparently been leaked. The develops say it's about the same size of Oblivion, but there's a lot more to do in the world. They 'say' it's about 3 times as big/content as Fallout 3's world.


Spoiler


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 10, 2011)

I can only imagine how many hours and hours I will spend just wondering around / exploring


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2011)

1 more friggen month!.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 13, 2011)

This weekend I'm planning to update this thread (and especially Opening Post) to this thread worthy of being the GBAtemp hype thread. When the first post is adequate, I'll PM a mod to change the title.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2011)

First post has been updated! I'm PMing a mod to make this the official Skyrim Hype thread!


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 15, 2011)

Still need to pre-order this.
I keep forgetting. Now that i've got Dark Souls, i'm just forgetting to even more than ever.

Still wish this game had a Demon/Dark Souls method of multiplayer. That'd be fun as hell. Especially since Morrowind and Oblivion were insanely easy. Fighting real people is always so much more fun in an RPG like this.

Gettin' it on PC. Hope it's not a console port like Oblivion. The inventory/menus drove me nuts.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 16, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Still need to pre-order this.
> I keep forgetting. Now that i've got Dark Souls, i'm just forgetting to even more than ever.
> 
> Still wish this game had a Demon/Dark Souls method of multiplayer. That'd be fun as hell. Especially since Morrowind and Oblivion were insanely easy. Fighting real people is always so much more fun in an RPG like this.
> ...


The inventory didn't really drive me nuts, you could just use the Tab button to quickly change categories. I do agree it wasn't perfect, but hell, if you don't like it, change it


----------



## Zalda (Oct 16, 2011)

same modding tools, very nice move bethesda, excellent!
can't wait. pc ofcourse


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2011)

has there been any new trailers or interesting videos lately?
any previews, reviews, etc?

i've seen the videos but they always show the same game sequences so it gets a bit old


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 16, 2011)

They've been doing a semi-decent job in containing most of the videos. I guess the only way is to wait for some reviews after 11/11.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 16, 2011)

Costello said:


> has there been any new trailers or interesting videos lately?
> any previews, reviews, etc?
> 
> i've seen the videos but they always show the same game sequences so it gets a bit old


If you want previews, search some with Google. Just type in 'Skyrim preview' and set the search options so it only gives you results from this week (or 24 hours, or whatever).
Here's a good, lengthy one.

Videos aren't widely avaible, don't know if Bethesda will release some.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 22, 2011)

Edited the first post with a new video of fighting and finishing moves.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 23, 2011)

I loved Oblivion and the fact that there's a better costumization makes me look further to this game... It seems interesting and it's def a must buy for me, I just wonder if you'll be able to costumise your own house (like in fable xP).


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 23, 2011)

WHAT? Argonians have no resistance to poison? And resistance to disease has dropped by 25%?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 23, 2011)

pyromaniac123 said:


> WHAT? Argonians have no resistance to poison? And resistance to disease has dropped by 25%?


I Googled a bit and according to this Wiki, they still have resistance to poision. Disease resistance has indeed dropped.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 23, 2011)

According to that wiki, disease resistance is the same as in oblivion  . I hope the dark brotherhood is in this game, those were the most fun missions in oblivion.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 23, 2011)

pyromaniac123 said:


> According to that wiki, disease resistance is the same as in oblivion  . I hope the dark brotherhood is in this game, those were the most fun missions in oblivion.


Check the first post? They are again in it, and can be joined again.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 23, 2011)

Satangel said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > According to that wiki, disease resistance is the same as in oblivion  . I hope the dark brotherhood is in this game, those were the most fun missions in oblivion.
> ...



After reading the review of the first 5 hours in gameinformer, i really want to get this for the ps3. My worry is glitches won't get patched for the it. Than their is the fact ps3 got screwed out of DLC with scrolls 4.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 24, 2011)

If it happens, I may get it on the Wii U.


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > pyromaniac123 said:
> ...



do you mean the expasion packs? weren't they included in the goty edition?


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nope. There was horse armor, some kind of magic tombs ect. Each of them unfixed and glitched, at least unofficially. The PC versions got fixed by the mod community and steam added those patches officially into their download of the game's deluxe edition. Bath excuse was they were too busy with fallout 4 to go back and fix them their selves and release them for the ps3.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 24, 2011)

Wait. No classes, no major/minor skills ? Then our character will be some kind of polyvalent hero or there are some restictions on how you can train your abilities ? It was fun and annoying to have to choose a class and some specialities in the previous episodes.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm going to look forward to killing in the name of sithis again.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 25, 2011)

So pumped cant wait to slay some dragons.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 25, 2011)

Preordered it on Sunday. I'm SO FREAKING PSYCHED!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> Preordered it on Sunday. I'm SO FREAKING PSYCHED!


Did you order the Collectors Edition? It costs a whopping 150 euros here, that's how much I paid for my DS Lite!


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

^
Yeah the obscene price of the CE is pretty standard.
and kind of sad that they'd rip their fans off as much as they are. I was really disappointed when I saw the CE and its price.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

I found the PC requirements here

*Minimum specs:*
Operating System: Win XP/7/Vista (32 or 64 bit)
CPU: Dual Core 2Ghz
Memory: 2GB RAM
Video Card: DirectX9c video card w/ 512MB RAM
*Recommended specs:*
Operating System: Win XP/7
CPU: Quad-Core Intel/AMD CPU
Memory: 4GB RAM, 6GB Hard Drive Space
Sound: DirectX compatible sound card
Video Card: DirectX9 video card with 1GB memory. GTX 260/Radeon 4890 or higher
Just a little FYI to the PC master race.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 25, 2011)

6GB hard drive space?
Crap that's small.

Looks good for my specs however. I need more RAM (only got 6GB) but otherwise my specs are good to go.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I found the PC requirements here
> 
> *Minimum specs:*
> Operating System: Win XP/7/Vista (32 or 64 bit)
> ...


I knew they were releasing them this week, but I was at school when they released them. Thanks for the heads-up, I'll edit the first post.



Hells Malice said:


> 6GB hard drive space?
> Crap that's small.
> 
> Looks good for my specs however. I need more RAM (only got 6GB) but otherwise my specs are good to go.


Game has been in development for 4-5 years, they had time to fine-tune it, 6GB is indeed not a lot. And you RAM is perfect mate, you need 4GB max


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 26, 2011)

Satangel said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Preordered it on Sunday. I'm SO FREAKING PSYCHED!
> ...



Nope. I'd rather pay $20 for a better quality statue of a dragon, pretend it's Alduin, and get a torrent of the art book. Maybe if the CE was $50 cheaper I would consider it, but it's way overpriced as of yet.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2011)

Added an unboxing of the Collectors Edition under 'Cool Videos'. Only 14 days left!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely getting for PC.

I played Oblivion on the PC and it feels more natural that way. Also, *mods *are *awesome*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> 6GB hard drive space?
> Crap that's small.
> 
> Looks good for my specs however. I need more RAM (only got 6GB) but otherwise my specs are good to go.


New compression tech as seen in recent games.

And you do not need more ram, most games dont use up more than 1.5 gb.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2011)

360 version leaked

Only 10 days before the official release!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys....I just found some awesome shit. Spoiler alert!



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2011)

Kinda worried about my PC not being able to play it decently at medium settings, but I guess it doesn't hurt to try, huh?  This game just looks too bloody awesome to pass up.

Here are my specs; keep in mind I built this about three years ago (around Christmas)  (try to hold back any built up laughter, I know my rig sucks)

CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400 (Wolfdale) 3.0GHz (MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1) 
GPU: eVGA GeForce 250 GTS 1GB GDDR3
RAM: 4096MB DDR2 SDRAM PC26400 1333MHz
OS: Windows 7 Home Edition
HDD: 600GB Western Digital HDD (primary) + 120GB Maxtor HDD (secondary)


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2011)

the_randomizer said:


> Kinda worried about my PC not being able to play it decently at medium settings, but I guess it doesn't hurt to try, huh?  This game just looks too bloody awesome to pass up.
> 
> Here are my specs; keep in mind I built this about three years ago (around Christmas)  (try to hold back any built up laughter, I know my rig sucks)
> 
> ...


It isn't _that_ bad. I think you should be able run it at low/medium, no problem. You'll at least run it, that's a start


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2011)

Low to medium, huh? That's what I thought. Maybe I'll just get the PS3 version instead. No configuration needed, and no keyboard hand cramps either. Sure, I can't mod the game, but whatever.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2011)

the_randomizer said:


> Low to medium, huh? That's what I thought. Maybe I'll just get the PS3 version instead. No configuration needed, and no keyboard hand cramps either. Sure, I can't mod the game, but whatever.


Low Skyrim above 720p res will be higher quality than ps3. just a heads up.
Remember, ps3 has no AA, runs at 720p, and 30 fps.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh, good. Maybe I'll get the PC version after all. My monitor doesn't get past 720p, so, yeah. I just hope I don't have the same issue Crysis gave me when I played it a couple of years ago (GPU overheated and got a BSOD). Then again, it was poorly optimized.


----------



## prowler (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm getting PS3 version it's not like I can play the PC version anyway but if I did have a choice, it'll still be PS3.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the sort of game I wanna play chilled out on a nice big seat, downstairs, in front of the telly after a hard days work, and whilst I've got both consoles the 360 one is the version I'll be getting... once I've finished with that game I'll grab the PC version (and looking at the specs I should manage Ultra settings too ) and check out the mods available by then.... next week cannot come quick enough anyway!!


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 4, 2011)

I never bother with mods, and I play with a 360 controller...but I still prefer the idea of playing it on the master system.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 4, 2011)

For single player games, I tend to pirate. But Bethesda deserves my monies, so I preordered it for 360. I'm still going to pirate it on the PC, just for portability. It's not like it's a loss to them, anyway. And I have 2 copies of Oblivion (both 360, but one's GOTY).


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2011)

I sure hope the PC version sells enough to warrant another simultaneous release for TES VI! That's my main fear, this is an ideal 'pirate' game, but the developers really don't deserve that IMHO. They put all this work in this title, supporting PC to the fullest with their development tools, I feel really bad when pirating this.

I'm pirating it though, BUT when I've played it enough to really rate it, I'll buy it.


----------



## Zalda (Nov 5, 2011)

in 1 week it's officially out, yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2011)

I pre-ordered Skyrim a long time back and I didn't think I'll have enough money for it right now, turns out I do 
Just need to return this hoodie that I stupidly bought (I don't like it..).

It sucks that DLC is exclusive for 360 for a week until other systems get it. oh well, gives PS3/PC users more chance to play it all!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> I pre-ordered Skyrim a long time back and I didn't think I'll have enough money for it right now, turns out I do
> Just need to return this hoodie that I stupidly bought (I don't like it..).
> 
> It sucks that DLC is *exclusive for 360 for a week* until other systems get it. oh well, gives PS3/PC users more chance to play it all!


It's a month IIRC, so that sucks even more 
But hey, I don't _really_ care about that, Oblivion DLC wasn't all that great and it wasn't really worth looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah yeah, it is one month ):
Skyrim DLC is supposed to be on a scale of Fallout 3 and New Vegas DLC.
I hope they release Horse Armour though, for the lols.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Ah yeah, it is one month ):
> Skyrim DLC is supposed to be on a scale of Fallout 3 and New Vegas DLC.
> I hope they release Horse Armour though, for the lols.


More like it, but still not really want I want/willing to pay a lot for. GTA IV EFLC was what I call DLC, that was really worth the effort/money.
I am already looking forward to Skyrim the Complete Collection though, Skyrim + all the DLC + several patches for a nice price = win.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2011)

Interesting link that compares the graphics of Oblivion with those of Skyrim. Also added this to the first post.

Graphical comparison


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 6, 2011)

Satangel said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda worried about my PC not being able to play it decently at medium settings, but I guess it doesn't hurt to try, huh?  This game just looks too bloody awesome to pass up.
> ...




If that can run Skyrim at low/med, how about mine? 

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 5600
GPU: GeForce 9600 GT (i got it overclocked which barely has effects)
RAM: 2 GB RAM

The monitor's res is 1920*1080

System Requirements Lab says that it passes Skyrim's minimum requirements but I don't trust it 

I can get the PS3 version but I'd rather play on the PC


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2011)

naglaro00 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...


That's low at best I think. The CPU is barely above the minimum. I'm also pretty sure you aren't capable of running the game at that resolution with that GPU.
You will be able to run it though.

PS3 version will probably look better.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you guys think my MBA will be able to run it at Medium? My specs are in my sig.
I'm just concerned about the Intel 3000, and how it'll hold up. If it helps, I can run Oblivion at max settings (excluding antialiasing, but who needs that when you have a higher DPI).


----------



## f3ar000 (Nov 7, 2011)

my configuration is nearly exactly the same as the_randomizer's on my desktop (Im upgrading to 4 gigs of ram tomorrow for 20 bucks)
but my poor old outdated lappy is gonna have issues with:
2.54 Ghz Core 2 duo
Nvidia Geforce 9600M GT
4gigs DDR2


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2011)

http://systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/download.aspx?name=The%20Elder%20Scrolls%20V:%20Skyrim&id=11231


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 7, 2011)

Satangel said:


> That's low at best I think. The CPU is barely above the minimum. I'm also pretty sure you aren't capable of running the game at that resolution with that GPU.
> You will be able to run it though.
> 
> PS3 version will probably look better.



What if I replace the CPU with an Athlon II X2 245? 

Would it make a difference? 

Also, if not on fullscreen, how about on 1440*900? 1280*720? What would the game look like?

I'd get it for the PC if at least the 1280*720 looks better than on the PS3



Spoiler



Sorry, I'm no tech expert


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Do you guys think my MBA will be able to run it at Medium? My specs are in my sig.
> I'm just concerned about the Intel 3000, and how it'll hold up. If it helps, I can run Oblivion at max settings (excluding antialiasing, but who needs that when you have a higher DPI).





f3ar000 said:


> my configuration is nearly exactly the same as the_randomizer's on my desktop (Im upgrading to 4 gigs of ram tomorrow for 20 bucks)
> but my poor old outdated lappy is gonna have issues with:
> 2.54 Ghz Core 2 duo
> Nvidia Geforce 9600M GT
> 4gigs DDR2





naglaro00 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > That's low at best I think. The CPU is barely above the minimum. I'm also pretty sure you aren't capable of running the game at that resolution with that GPU.
> ...



I'm no tech expert either guys, sorry. Just Google the part you think will struggle running Skyrim and you'll find out. Else just run it at the link brandonspikes mentioned.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 8, 2011)

I swear there was a better site, but.

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/intro.aspx


Apparently I kick the Recommended requirements ass.
Good to know.
That site, and any like it are infinitely better than everyone posting their damn rig.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I swear there was a better site, but.
> 
> http://www.systemreq...cyri/intro.aspx
> 
> ...



I just linked that :/

Also, Pre-ordered from Direct2Drive, paid 49 after discount!


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 8, 2011)

/didn't see that since there were still 2 recent replies to PC spec posts

I don't plan on paying for Skyrim until it's regular PC game price ($49). Trying to charge a premium for the game is something CoD does, i'm not buying into that even if it is worth the price.
I just checked Direct2Drive since you said that....still says it's like $54 for me after discount.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> /didn't see that since there were still 2 recent replies to PC spec posts
> 
> I don't plan on paying for Skyrim until it's regular PC game price ($49). Trying to charge a premium for the game is something CoD does, i'm not buying into that even if it is worth the price.
> I just checked Direct2Drive since you said that....still says it's like $54 for me after discount.


I can find a 15% discount for you. give me a sec.
Nvm, they took that feature out.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 8, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I swear there was a better site, but.
> 
> http://www.systemreq...cyri/intro.aspx
> 
> ...


For my setup, that site's incredibly inaccurate.
There are a couple of games that the Intel 3000 is capable of maxing out (such as Oblivion, if you don't mind 30FPS), yet that website reports that it's below minimum requirements. Hence why I'm asking.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 8, 2011)

Skyrim gets a day one patch

If you really want to know if your PC can run it, Google it, or ask it on the TESNexus forums. I'm sorry, but I can't help you.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 8, 2011)

Satangel said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking news! It has been leaked for PC as well! No cracks yet, it is a 5.1GB retail Steam copy from Belgium (whom, if you didn't know, released the game early for some reason) It is a legit copy and it's small size is due to the amazing compression according to Todd Howard. Not sure if this really requires a whole new topic so...discuss.
> ...




Latest trailer!
[yt]fn0N294NFy0[/yt]


----------



## Costello (Nov 8, 2011)

just saw this trailer, i was going to post it here...
it's looking so amazing!


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 9, 2011)

Some leaked gameplay that was found _today. _Enjoy it, fellows.
http://nerdtrek.com/...ed-hd-gameplay/

Very high quality (190mb, and it's in .mp4 format) so expect a long download.
(Youtube won't let me upload it, lol)


----------



## Costello (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.allgamesbeta.com/2011/11/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-atomic-reviw.html
the first Skyrim review, by some australian magazine.

Satangel, maybe you can link this from your first post...


----------



## prowler (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoyJUgKCqLU

found this funny and useless at the same time.


----------



## Costello (Nov 9, 2011)

ouch you just wasted 1:30 minutes of my life...
just a bunch of random "celebs" being photographed with skyrim in the background...

i was expecting more spectacular videos

i'm pretty sure this one's new

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTTM3m2WcXo[/youtube]


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope Skyrim is torrentable quickly. I'd love to be able to start downloading it before I go to work, and then wait for a crack after that.
Actually, hopefully it's cracked quickly too...so I actually can play it. I'll be way more focused on SR: The Third when it comes out on the 15th. So I have a limited window of playtime for Skyrim.

I might buy it just for convenience sake, even if I despise the price jacking.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Nov 10, 2011)

Costello said:


> i'm pretty sure this one's new


That is amazing. nerdgasm


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2011)

By using a Aussy VPN, I am now playing the game



Spoiler




















Ultra High, its at 60 fps, but I was screencap spamming so it dropped a little, works like a fucking dream. graphics are amazing.
Note that IMGur makes the image look bad since it changes it to a JPG


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Skyrim crack is available






works good


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 10, 2011)

How do you install the game ? I saw somewhere that the .iso floating around was just a copy of the DVD, and needed steam activation for installation.

btw, I'm asking that by pure curiosity, I'm already installing it by going through a VPN


----------



## prowler (Nov 10, 2011)

Reviews are out, it's a 90%er.
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=451605

For console people (like me) here's a comparison video 
PS3 > 360 if you don't want to look.


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2011)

the PC version (screenshots above) look soooo much better than the 360 version.
i'm even starting to wonder if i should play it on the PC... but i have a GTS 450 and i dont know if its enough to enjoy at a reasonable resolution


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 10, 2011)

can somebody post picture comparisons (same shots) of the 360 and PC (max settings @ 1920x1080) versions?

also what does mit and ohne mean in that video? with the mit installation the 360 ver looks on par with the ps3 ver


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2011)

Costello said:


> the PC version (screenshots above) look soooo much better than the 360 version.
> i'm even starting to wonder if i should play it on the PC... but i have a GTS 450 and i dont know if its enough to enjoy at a reasonable resolution



Thats not even max quality too, I have to run a VPN every time I launch it, so ill wait till later to upload MAX AA and all that good shit.
A 560 ti wont even max the game :/


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Reviews are out, it's a 90%er.
> http://www.neogaf.co...ad.php?t=451605
> 
> For console people (like me) here's a comparison video
> PS3 > 360 if you don't want to look.


wow.
it's the first time i see such a difference between the PS3 and 360 version.
definitely looks way better on the PS3


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2011)

http://img521.images...11010133703.png
Dat Water Quality.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 10, 2011)

hmmm on my xbox 360 with HDMI on a big 55" TV it does not look as good as many of the pictures would make it look like oO

still the game is awesome ^^ and i was even thinking after several rumors that this might suck, its a must buy like morrorwind and oblivion


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2011)

Well looks like my wish came true.
Downloading game + crack now, before work.

I upgraded my internet recently and it shows >_>
Yeah my download is about the same but now i'm uploading at about 400 kb/s -_-;;
Dammit Bungie that doesn't help me at all. Oh well. If it keeps up the pace it'll be done by the time i'm out from work, and i'll have uploaded a fuckton as well. (i've downloaded 500mb so far, and uploaded 575mb)


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2011)

PC VERSION IS OUT FUCK YEAH FUCK YEAH FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 10, 2011)

I have to wonder why the Steam release date is 12 hours from the time i'm posting.
The hell Steam. It's ok, you can release it at midnight like everyone else would.

Oh well. I'll have it DL'd and cracked before Steam even unlocks it here.


----------



## prowler (Nov 10, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I have to wonder why the Steam release date is 12 hours from the time i'm posting.


Your flag says Canada, the time is 12:38 in Ottawa according to Google... so that's about right?





Costello said:


> wow.
> 
> it's the first time i see such a difference between the PS3 and 360 version.
> definitely looks way better on the PS3


I only own a PS3 so it's good news for me :3
Though there are some issues with the 360 version on textures, it could be them not loading properly? Who knows, it might be patched.

Edit: http://www.neogaf.co...ad.php?t=451621
Console performance thread on Neogaf.





Satangel said:


> Also added the GameRankings page, which gives Skyrim a whopping 95% for the 360 at the moment!


Major reviewers only got sent the 360 version so there's that reason.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2011)

Also added the GameRankings page, which gives Skyrim a whopping 95% for the 360 at the moment!


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 10, 2011)

UGH I had to be the stupid one and get standard shipping from Amazon. :'( One of my schoomates just texted me saying he's having a blast. FML.

...OTL.

Anyway, I recommend downloading from . All the public torrent sites are loaded with leechers. PM me for an invite to  if they've closed up registrations. I don't remember if they're doing it. I hardly check on  too often since more public torrent sites are...ok. xP lawl


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2011)

I've just played it for 3 hours. My biggest gripe at the moment is the menu's are a real adaptation, and crafting/mining/smithing is still a big question mark for me. But I like it, I like it, a lot. Atmosphere is amazing, some cool new additions (you can actually have a companion now when you go on a quest, super handy, you can give him all sort of loot so you can carry much more), and I feel like I'm in the LotR world, looks superb.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 11, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I have to wonder why the Steam release date is 12 hours from the time i'm posting.
> ...




Release date says Nov 10.
Release time is Nov 10, 9pm where I am.
That's...pretty bad.


Haven't played much, but within 10 minutes I had to plug in my 360 controller.
It's a console port through and through. M/KB functionality is abysmal. Not to say I expected any more from them at this point.

Regardless, still pretty fun.

EDIT: fail typo.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2011)

Been 1 hour since midnight release. Haven't played it yet, since I'm having old-fashioned split-screen CoD fun with other people.I got the pre-order map. it's just like the paper maps from previous games, but with a texture and not as easy to rip.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 11, 2011)

My same complaint from Oblivion and Morrowind still exists.
The NPC AI is completely retarded. You can rob people blind, right beside them, with a sneak level under/around 20.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> My same complaint from Oblivion and Morrowind still exists.
> The NPC AI is completely retarded. You can rob people blind, right beside them, with a sneak level under/around 20.


Ummm...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt5aUdijAN8


----------



## Satangel (Nov 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> My same complaint from Oblivion and Morrowind still exists.
> The NPC AI is completely retarded. You can rob people blind, right beside them, with a sneak level under/around 20.


Pickpocketing is really hard, even with a lvl 20 at sneak and pickpocket. The more expensive the goods, the harder it is.
What you say is true, but why do you care? It's not you earn that much money with those stolen goods. And you should take a NPC with you on a quest, really quite impressive how smart they are. If you give him your spare parts, he'll equip them automatically, he'll sneak when needed, you can order him to stand somewhere, ....


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 11, 2011)

I hardly pickpocket, unless i'm stealing someones key. Merchants actually have some pretty impressive stuff hiding around, but i'm not just talking about merchants.
There are chests, display cases, and random other things in tons of buildings, with some pretty valuable shit. Even if there are people around guarding, they're too stupid to notice what you're doing.
Hell you can even pick the lock of things in plain view (NPCs don't care...I dunno if it was always like that), and then just stealthily work about stealing it. By stealthily, I mean wandering from side to side of the object until the NPC stops detecting your presence.

I don't fight with people, lol. I never let people fight my battles in these kinds of games. Unless a quest forces it on me, i'll never use a companion. Regardless, battle AI =/= general AI.
I actually enjoy sneaking around and stealing shit, so I actually wouldn't mind if it was a little more difficult.


On the flipside of complaining.
I'm liking the combat. It's still not this super nice combat system like Dark Souls, but it's a LOT better than Oblivion's "hack and slash till shit stops moving". with a boring magic system.
I love having magic in my left hand, and a sword in my right. I said I was going to be a magic swordsman in Skyrim and by gods, I actually am shaping to be one.
I like the perks. Those were a nice touch, but waaaaay too many things to build to only get 1 point a level QQ. I'm also wondering if level ups for magicka, health and stamina start to increase...+10 per level for ONE thing kinda sucks. Though for magic that's kinda offset  by the perk that halves mana consumption (at least, for novice spells so far).


----------



## Satangel (Nov 11, 2011)

The items you can steal are definitely impressive, but when you actually sell them they are only worth 1/3 of the price, so frustrating at times.... So it still keeps you busy for a long time to get wealthy. Atm I've got 8500 gold by playing about 10 hours, but it will improve soon when I find a way to sell my fucking stolen goods. I'm almost in the Thieves Guild, hopefully they have some kind of way.....

Perk and battle system are definitely improved like you said, especially the perk system is really neat. Only gripe I'm still having is the menu's and especially the quickmenu. I liked the Oblivion set-up much more on the PC, you could just bind the 10 numbers above your typing keys to any item/spell, it was much much faster that way. You pressed 1, and bam you immediately had a torch. 2 minor heal, 3 major heal, 4 bow, ....
Now in Skyrim you have to press the desired button, time freezes, and you have to start scrolling and searching your item/spell. Already getting annoyed by it after only 10 hours of play, can't wait till the modders get it fixed!


----------



## Gvaz (Nov 11, 2011)

ii killed some woman in town and i was hanging out in her husbands house and some hired guards broke in and tried to kill me and the husband turned around and killed them, i looted their bodies and it was a contract from the husband to kill me for murdering his wife

i dropped an iron armor i was carrying to free some room. 20 minutes later an npc ran up and said "i think you dropped something my dear" and placed it back in my inventory, encumbering me again. then she reeled backwards as if struck, said "damn you" and attacked me.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 11, 2011)

Gvaz said:


> ii killed some woman in town and i was hanging out in her husbands house and some hired guards broke in and tried to kill me and the husband turned around and killed them, i looted their bodies and it was a contract from the husband to kill me for murdering his wife
> 
> i dropped an iron armor i was carrying to free some room. 20 minutes later an npc ran up and said "i think you dropped something my dear" and placed it back in my inventory, encumbering me again. then she reeled backwards as if struck, said "damn you" and attacked me.


Yup, that's a Bethesda Game for you! I somewhat had the same experiences though, I've already had a Dark Brotherhood assassin trying to kill me, and 3 thugs because I killed an old, wrinkly woman (name was Anise or something). Both enemies had a note, but no bugs involved.

Had the same experience that someone gave me some stuff back, but then he didn't turn hostile, he just went on smithing.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 12, 2011)

Thieves guild has a Fence to sell stolen goods, as per the usual.


----------



## Costello (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope the thieves guild will be as interesting as the one in Oblivion.
It was by far my favorite part of the game 
cant wait!!


----------



## Nujui (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad my computer can handle it . Though at low settings, though I don't mind that.


----------



## Gvaz (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2011)

Costello said:


> I hope the thieves guild will be as interesting as the one in Oblivion.
> It was by far my favorite part of the game
> cant wait!!


I've just joined them, have received quite a lot of quests already, looking forward to it. I'll probably do some quests of them soon, but first I'm off to find a house!


----------



## prowler (Nov 12, 2011)

Been playing all morning.

FUCK. DRAGONS. I've seen three already. I was in the middle of nowhere and one of them appeared, couldn't fast travel or anything so I died ):

Anyway, just joined The Dark Brotherhood. I thought it was going to be the same like Oblivion where you had to randomly kill someone so I went on a killing spree outside cities because guards know you've killed someone even though nobody is there to see it.

Edit: What about a name change for the title? It's not really a hype thread anymore...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Been playing all morning.
> 
> FUCK. DRAGONS. I've seen three already. I was in the middle of nowhere and one of them appeared, couldn't fast travel or anything so I died ):
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any yet  Haven't really wandered too though. But can they appear whenever, wherever in the game? Don't I have to 'unlock' them with some kind of quest first?
I'm doing the first big mission of the main quest now, and it has something to do with the dragon language, so I'm pretty sure after this I'll encounter a few.

I'll ask a mod to change the title to 'Skyrim discussion + info thread' or something along those lines. Or Costello ftw? I see you're browsing this topic atm


----------



## Costello (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm lurking  i'll change the thread title


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice, thanks Costello!
By the way, if you encounter some weird looking water on a floor somewhere, with some sort of ball with a flame in it above it, be wary of it! It's actually Oil with a flame above it, waiting to be triggered! You can light it all with your flame spell, and watch the show. It's pretty neat, and super effective against monsters of course. You can even shoot the thin rope holding the ball-with-flame! How cool is that?!


----------



## prowler (Nov 12, 2011)

Satangel said:


> I haven't seen any yet  Haven't really wandered too though. But can they appear whenever, wherever in the game? Don't I have to 'unlock' them with some kind of quest first?
> I'm doing the first big mission of the main quest now, and it has something to do with the dragon language, so I'm pretty sure after this I'll encounter a few.


Unsure if they just appear anywhere but it seems to be.
My first encounter was just randomly walking around and finding a place where you're supposed to fight a dragon, the other two was just random.

Also I wish I didn't put points onto Heavy Armour, I got the Dark Brotherhood Armour and obviously it's light ): I'm only level 8 so I guess I haven't fucked up too bad.

EDIT: God dammit, another Dragon. I'M NOT READY!
It seems high cliffs are a good way to encounter Dragons, lol.


----------



## dudereno (Nov 12, 2011)

Put 8hrs into the PS3 version. Very impressed. At first I was underwhelmed by the game engine which looks like an incremental upgrade of gamebryo( inhouse engine..hmmm). LOD  issues ( prob down to the PS3 hardware) don't do big vistas any favours. But once in the "hand crafted" dungeon it really shines with great particle fx, subtle fogging and water fx.

Rather than wandering around the world leveling up like I did in Oblivion, I made a conscious effort to stick to the main story arc. This has pulled me into the world much quicker due to the fantastic writing and voice work. I now have a side kick/loot mule and host of interesting spells.

I put 200+ hrs into Morrowind/Oblivion. It's good to see Bethesda honing their craft for deep rpgs. This might be their best work to date.

This could be a GOTY contender..


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 12, 2011)

This game is soo awesome!
I feel bad for myself that I pirated it 
But I didn't have a choice, if I bought it here it would still be considered pirating because everything in my area is "4 GAME ON 1 DISC!!!11!!"


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 12, 2011)

Works fine on my machine on High (without AA)

This game is awesome.

I'm still on the first town though, exploring everything lol


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen any yet  Haven't really wandered too though. But can they appear whenever, wherever in the game? Don't I have to 'unlock' them with some kind of quest first?
> ...


I've just battled my first one for the main quest, pretty damn fun and impressive! The music playing in the background is sooooooooooo cool, love it. I'm an Orc so investing a lot in Heavy Armor at the moment, maybe not the best choice but I'm liking it so far (and Daedric Armour looks so cool!). When I play this game again in a few months/years I'll be sure to pick a complete other character and take other choices (Stormcloak/Imperial for example)



dudereno said:


> Put 8hrs into the PS3 version. Very impressed. At first I was underwhelmed by the game engine which looks like an incremental upgrade of gamebryo( inhouse engine..hmmm). LOD  issues ( prob down to the PS3 hardware) don't do big vistas any favours. But once in the "hand crafted" dungeon it really shines with great particle fx, subtle fogging and water fx.
> 
> Rather than wandering around the world leveling up like I did in Oblivion, I made a conscious effort to stick to the main story arc. This has pulled me into the world much quicker due to the fantastic writing and voice work. I now have a side kick/loot mule and host of interesting spells.
> 
> ...


It's a GOTY for sure, I love these games. There are a few small gripes at the moment but the great thing is that I'm sure the modders will fix them very soon.
I've encountered quite a few of bugs at the moment, but none of them were really annoying, just funny. Don't mind at all.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 12, 2011)

Just buyed it for the pc with the settings on high, One word : WOW


----------



## YayMii (Nov 12, 2011)

...I just finished my PC download (torrents *cough*). I'm actually really glad I bought it for 360, as there are so many problems I've encountered on the PC version.
1. CTDs galore.
2. My framerate seems entirely dependent on the resolution. When changing the settings, none of them makes the game any smoother. In fact, lowering my resolution to 800x600 while keeping the rest of the settings at max will keep a reasonable framerate while having the game run at my monitor's native resolution while even keeping the rest of the settings at their lowest will make the game run at 15FPS, the only exception to this rule is shadows. It's obvious that this isn't supposed to be a gaming computer, but this is kinda silly.
3. Really annoying buggy shadows. The only way I managed to fix that is setting the shadows to Ultra with a few INI tweaks, but that murders the framerate even further than it is right now.
4. WTF is with the menus? Most of them don't work with the mouse, the items in the inventory aren't rotatable, and I can't seem to equip anything to my right hand from the favorites menu without a 360 controller.

Anyways, I've started playing on my 360, and it's really great. I'm excited about going through this game, I really like how the perks work. The 3rd person camera is amazing compared to previous games, except for the dialog (because talking in third person view is kinda weird).


----------



## Gvaz (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't had that many CTDs

Also the reason it's dependent on resolution is because the game is highly CPU restricted. You have an 1.8ghz processor on a mobile platform. If you can, overclock that shit though IDK if you can because of heat issues or the mac itself.

also make sure to get the 1.1 patch, it fixes mice in the menu but it doesn't fix the shitty design of the UI though.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 13, 2011)

Playing it on Ultra High. Really nice graphics.

I'm loving it. I wasn't a big fan of Fallout 3, but Skyrim kinda hooked me.

BTW, to the old players of the series: is there a karma system or something? I'm not stealing much because of that, but if there's no malus, then I'll start stealing like there's no tomorrow 

I'm almost 15 hours in, and I still have to see a dragon


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 13, 2011)

raulpica said:


> BTW, to the old players of the series: is there a karma system or something? I'm not stealing much because of that, but if there's no malus, then I'll start stealing like there's no tomorrow


I think only if you get caught
otherwise steal away


----------



## YayMii (Nov 13, 2011)

Gvaz said:


> I haven't had that many CTDs
> 
> Also the reason it's dependent on resolution is because the game is highly CPU restricted. You have an 1.8ghz processor on a mobile platform. If you can, overclock that shit though IDK if you can because of heat issues or the mac itself.
> 
> also make sure to get the 1.1 patch, it fixes mice in the menu but it doesn't fix the shitty design of the UI though.


Yeah, I think I'm only getting CTDs because I got an incomplete version of the 1.1 patch. Saw a repack on *insert most popular torrent site here*, so I went ahead and downloaded it.
Also, the i7 2677M is technically 2.9GHz (because of Turbo Boost), it's just that it runs at 1.8 when not utilizing the extra power.


----------



## purplesludge (Nov 13, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Playing it on Ultra High. Really nice graphics.
> 
> I'm loving it. I wasn't a big fan of Fallout 3, but Skyrim kinda hooked me.
> 
> ...


Then you should start the main story. You encounter a dragon early and get shouts. They may not show up until after the first encounter in the story.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay. I updated my Skyrim to 1.1 using the actual update (the repack on *torrent site*), and it fixed 3 out of 4 of my problems. It's no longer resolution dependent, it works with the mouse, and it no longer CTDs.
The buggy shadows are also in the 360 version, but Bethesda made it somewhat harder to notice (just stare at the edge of a shadow for a while, and you'll notice it flicker as it updates).


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 13, 2011)

purplesludge said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Playing it on Ultra High. Really nice graphics.
> ...



Pretty sure that might be right. I did the main quest right up to the part where I was going to go slay the dragon (though I can't skipped text and didn't know that...or i'd have gone and done it) and I started wandering to various other places. No dragons at all.
Did the main quest dragon killing, and now i've killed a ton of dragons.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Okay. I updated my Skyrim to 1.1 using the actual update (the repack on *torrent site*), and it fixed 3 out of 4 of my problems. It's no longer resolution dependent, it works with the mouse, and it no longer CTDs.
> The buggy shadows are also in the 360 version, but Bethesda made it somewhat harder to notice (just stare at the edge of a shadow for a while, and you'll notice it flicker as it updates).


Nice, I'll update today too then. The menu's are indeed quite badly configured, but that's an easy fix and especially something the modders can fix too! On the PC you can assign a weapon to your right hand (via the favourites menu) by pressing E (in my case) when on it. You see  ,  or . Or in the real inventory I _think _you can also do it by just rightclicking on the desired item/spell.


purplesludge said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Playing it on Ultra High. Really nice graphics.
> ...


No karma system.
I was in the same situation yesterday! You really have to start the main story to see your first dragon. You see one at Whiterun then, and then you'll be able to spot them in the wild. I encountered one yesterday, my heart literally skipped a beat. I was just looting a bandit camp and suddenly I heard that instinctive cry. I turned around, both frightened (because they are quite tough) and anxious to see the dragon. It was circling there, so beautiful and powerful, amazing. I don't know if it really saw me, I was just circling there like the king of the world, and then it went on.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 13, 2011)

I came across 2 dragons, at the same time... yesterday. Too bad I died because apparently there was some angry wizard camp nearby..
And when I came back, there was only 1 dragon..


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm actually curious if dragons get any stronger.
My first dragon was just a normal frost dragon. Took it out like it was nothing with firebolts.

My second dragon was a blood frost dragon (note: frost not in actual name, it just spews it instead of fire). Even that wasn't tough at all. Well, except with this one fight where I had next to no useful potions except stamina and very little healing. That was an epic fight.

but i'm hoping for some insanely tough dragons. Perhaps i'll need to progress the main story some more.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 13, 2011)

Could someone tell me how to defeat the goddam frost troll?


----------



## smealum (Nov 13, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Could someone tell me how to defeat the goddam frost troll?


Kill it with fire. Seriously.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 13, 2011)

smealum said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone tell me how to defeat the goddam frost troll?
> ...


But then it just drains all of my magicka and only takes 1/5 of the trolls health and then the troll hits me and then I die D:


----------



## prowler (Nov 13, 2011)

So I played it all this morning again...

Fought two dragons at the same time, well one after each other.
There was one dragon that raised a dragon from the dead, the dragon went and I had a head start on the other dragon. Killed him and I noticed a dragon flying around, he wasn't attacking more like waiting for me to enter the town so he could start attacking.

Both was easy, didn't take that long but I still felt like a boss.

I'm not going to be starting a new character for a long time, I'm going to be doing this one until I do everything with him like all the guilds/factions. I'm not really using magic, I'm focusing more two handed weapons and I just swapped into heavy armor for a while to get that up since I'm going to be doing the Imperial Legion and the Companions.

This game is GOTY fo sho


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Could someone tell me how to defeat the goddam frost troll?


Only thing the TES Wiki has atm is 'weakness to fire'. Sorry mate .... I would suggest to sneak up to him and shoot him a few times with a bow, I haven't met a monster yet that survived 3 shots of my bow at moment (Sneak damage x 2). Except dragons of course.

I've killed 3 dragons so far, pretty epic and really hard! Had 2 blood dragons and they sure as hell used a frost attack, despite someone on here said. Also when I was fighting one dragon a massive snow storm started, don't know if it was because of the dragon or not, but it was pretty cool!


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I found the next level of dragon.
A dragon actually called Frost Dragon.
So it seems to be Dragon > Blood dragon > Frost Dragon

and they friggin' love the Mage College. I swear every time I go to visit, enter inside, and exit, there's a damn dragon attacking.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can You Run It lies.
It says that my computer would be able to run Skyrim.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I think I found the next level of dragon.
> A dragon actually called Frost Dragon.
> So it seems to be Dragon > Blood dragon > Frost Dragon
> 
> and they friggin' love the Mage College. I swear every time I go to visit, enter inside, and exit, there's a damn dragon attacking.


Cool, thanks for the tip. I'm getting some bounty quests atm to slay a dragon. I've played 30 hours in the past 3 days, fuck yeah 
I'm really enjoying hunting + smithing, gives me nice XP and money. Doing some small quests now and then, mainly just doing what I want. I'm getting married too  But I don't know if I'll show up on the wedding  I'm going to look for better women first 

Already have a house and still have 32k of coin, in 30 hours of playing, lvl 27, pretty decent. Pickpocketing is just ridiculous, goes up way too fast, it's a whopping 85 at the moment, other skills barely get above 35.


Pingouin7 said:


> Can You Run It lies.
> It says that my computer would be able to run Skyrim.


Just check the system requirements page I added in the first post, that'll help you (on the GPU side)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get into riften?


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 14, 2011)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Does anyone know how to get into riften?



Pay? or Persuade/threaten the guard.


Got blacksmithing to 100. So OP. With a blacksmith draught, I made a Daedric sword that had 56 attack.
I'm also getting enchanting (it's at 79) to 100 because that's OP too, lol.

Then I think i'll actually go have a chat with the greybeards and do some main quests...

Oh, and found an Elder dragon. Next step up from Frost.
Yeah...uh. Maimed an entire village and killed me several times. Fun.


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there an easy way to train destruction aside form trainer? This is ridiculous xD


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 14, 2011)

Not that I found. Just use it a lot. Got to 65 or so pretty easily so far, but it slowed down since my weapon is so much more powerful. Keeping the Mage Guardian Stone's effect on you would help too.

Unlike Illusion which I have 100 because it's so friggin' easy to train...


----------



## prowler (Nov 14, 2011)

Smithing is probably one of the easiest ones to get to 100.
Just buy Iron Ingots and Leather Strips, make loads of Iron Daggers, sell, repeat. My goal is Daedric Armor, they are so sexy.

Once I get two handed weapons to 100, I'm going to level one handed weapons with Destruction magic on the side.

I also got a dog! But he died


----------



## Satangel (Nov 14, 2011)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Does anyone know how to get into riften?



Pay/Persuade/Intimidate, it worked for me. Quicksave and quickload if you fail.


Hells Malice said:


> Not that I found. Just use it a lot. Got to 65 or so pretty easily so far, but it slowed down since my weapon is so much more powerful. Keeping the Mage Guardian Stone's effect on you would help too.
> 
> Unlike Illusion which I have 100 because it's so friggin' easy to train...


What lvl are you on? And how much hours have you played/ gold have you made?

My max lvl is 89 in Pickpocketing now, what a goldmine. Smithing is at 50 now, Enchantments only 30 or so, got to get some Soul Gems first.



prowler_ said:


> Smithing is probably one of the easiest ones to get to 100.
> Just buy Iron Ingots and Leather Strips, make loads of Iron Daggers, sell, repeat. My goal is Daedric Armor, they are so sexy.
> 
> Once I get two handed weapons to 100, I'm going to level one handed weapons with Destruction magic on the side.
> ...


I'm also doing that, just hunting a bit and making a shitload of Leather things. I love it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm level 36. I've played over 30 hours, and i'm poor as fuck (i've got about 8k to my name currently). I pretty much powered through training blacksmithing and enchanting, and spent a bunch of cash on expensive enchanted items and some into training. Kinda adds up quick. Though enchanting smithed gear makes it sell for quite a bit, and with the Black Star I can enchant things for basically the cost of smithing them.

I've got 100 in smithing and illusion magic. I've got 90 in enchanting, it'll be 100 once i'm done filling some more soul gems. The rest is kinda crap cuz I can't powerlevel them, lol. 70 or so in 1handed, 65 in destruction, 45 in heavy armor. My lockpicking/pickpocketing skills are pretty good but I forgot specifically what they are. My sneak is crap since heavy armor is terrible for sneaking, lol.

Oh and my armor rating is something like 420 with my legendary dragon armor, and my daedric sword (which is unenchanted until further notice) has 60 attack. God bless smithing. I still REALLY need to find enchanted items with +1handed damage and +destruction (or fire magic) damage.

i have 15 dragon souls and 2 invested, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm level 36. I've played over 30 hours, and i'm poor as fuck (i've got about 8k to my name currently). I pretty much powered through training blacksmithing and enchanting, and spent a bunch of cash on expensive enchanted items and some into training. Kinda adds up quick. Though enchanting smithed gear makes it sell for quite a bit, and with the Black Star I can enchant things for basically the cost of smithing them.
> 
> I've got 100 in smithing and illusion magic. I've got 90 in enchanting, it'll be 100 once i'm done filling some more soul gems. The rest is kinda crap cuz I can't powerlevel them, lol. 70 or so in 1handed, 65 in destruction, 45 in heavy armor. My lockpicking/pickpocketing skills are pretty good but I forgot specifically what they are. My sneak is crap since heavy armor is terrible for sneaking, lol.
> 
> ...


How do you level up smithing so fast? do you go out and farm ore?


----------



## prowler (Nov 14, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh and my armor rating is something like 420 with my legendary dragon armor, and my daedric sword (which is unenchanted until further notice) has 60 attack. God bless smithing. I still REALLY need to find enchanted items with +1handed damage and +destruction (or fire magic) damage.


Daedric Armor is better than Dragon Armor but it's the hardest to get.





brandonspikes said:


> How do you level up smithing so fast? do you go out and farm ore?


- Go to Whiterun
- Buy Iron ingots and leather straps from the woman at the blacksmith
- Go inside and do the same for the man
- Go to the Skyforge next to the Companions house and buy the same from that old guy
- Forge Iron Daggers.

Repeat every two days in game.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 14, 2011)

Just a question, on the PC how can you know if your game is already updated to the latest version (1.1?)

I'm doing some quests for the companions at the moment, I'm curious to see what kind of benefits you can have from becoming a 



Spoiler



werewolf


. Hopefully they explain it to me before giving me the choice.
Also today I was doing a quest for Amren (Whiterun, get his sword from a bandit camp, easy and short) and on the ground in that cave I found a treasure map! So cool, the game didn't give me any clues, if I didn't see the white envelope I would have never found that treasure! I found it pretty quickly, a nice amount of items/gold was stashed in it.

Also came across a woman lying dead in her tent, killed by a bear, and barely visible there was her diary, which said she was from Cyrodiil and was going to live with her loved one in Helgen. She mentioned in the diary he had a vault where he kept all kinds of valuable stuff, hidden away in a trunk of a tree. I found the treasure! Just really cool that you really have to pay attention to get some good items/loot, if I didn't see that book I would have never found that diary. Also cool the game doesn't give you any clues in those cases, in Oblivion that wasn't the case. I like it!

Also found a skeleton hand sticking out of a pool of water with a glass sword in his hand, just laying there  And a hand, barely visible, with a Gold Sapphire Ring, worth a lot of coin.


----------



## Costello (Nov 14, 2011)

1) Satangel: what kind of stuff do you find by pickpocketing?
for now i've been focusing on sneaking, when i reach a high enough level I will consider pickpocketing (after all no point in even trying to pickpocket if people know I'm here)
2) also, when your pickpocketing skill is very low like me, how does it affect pickpocketing? you get detected easily?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 15, 2011)

Satangel said:


> gold was stashed in it.
> 
> Also came across a woman lying dead in her tent, killed by a bear, and barely visible there was her diary, which said she was from Cyrodiil and was going to live with her loved one in Helgen. She mentioned in the diary he had a vault where he kept all kinds of valuable stuff, hidden away in a trunk of a tree. I found the treasure! Just really cool that you really have to pay attention to get some good items/loot, if I didn't see that book I would have never found that diary. Also cool the game doesn't give you any clues in those cases, in Oblivion that wasn't the case. I like it!


well sometimes they didnt hold you hand when it had to do with misc treasure hunting
usually you come across a note, or a map describing the location the location and you had to go find it with no points or anything


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 15, 2011)

Smithing all I did was travel across the globe and bought iron ingots/ore everywhere. Simple but kind of expensive after a while. Though i'm also using them to train enchanting, so you get profit on your investment...eventually. If you want a bit more bang for your buck, you can rob Dwemer (sp?) ruins or the Dwemer musuem for scrap to fuse into dwarven ingots, and make dwarven bows. They sell for a lot more, but the exp difference is pretty minimal.
Also make sure you use the warrior guardian stone. Improves exp gain by 20%.

If you wanna go all out, you can use alchemy you create potions that will improve the effects of your smithed/enchanted items. You can buy elixers, but alching your own is far greater in the end, or so i've heard. Then 100 smithing with a potion to make insane gear, then 100 enchanting with potion to make insane enchantments.
I'll be aiming for that eventually. I hate alchemy.

Satangel, you can check the version number in the main menu (before you choose continue/new/load/whatever). Should be in a bottom corner unless i'm remembering incorrectly.

Has anyone found an enchantment that increases destruction magic damage? I really wanna know if such a thing exists.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2011)

Costello said:


> 1) Satangel: what kind of stuff do you find by pickpocketing?
> for now i've been focusing on sneaking, when i reach a high enough level I will consider pickpocketing (after all no point in even trying to pickpocket if people know I'm here)
> 2) also, when your pickpocketing skill is very low like me, how does it affect pickpocketing? you get detected easily?


1) Arrows, Potions, Money, Keys and mostly Jewelry (weighs almost nothing, can net an amazing amount of money, even with the fences)
The first times pickpocketing is of course quite hard and frustrating, but like I said, just quicksave a lot and you'll get it  It levels up really really fast, then it gets easier. AND if you invest 3 points in it (or maybe 4) you can pick a perk that adds a whopping 100 capacity!

2) If it's really low the percentage you get to pickpocket an item is lower than if you would have a higher pickpocketing skill. You can see the percentage you have in the right lower corner, it's lower for more expensive items. So if you would try to pickpocket an item that's worth 800 coins with a skill of only 30, the percentage would be 40 or so, maybe less. But when the skill is higher, it adds up quickly (you can also pick perks that really help here)


Hells Malice said:


> Smithing all I did was travel across the globe and bought iron ingots/ore everywhere. Simple but kind of expensive after a while. Though i'm also using them to train enchanting, so you get profit on your investment...eventually. If you want a bit more bang for your buck, you can rob Dwemer (sp?) ruins or the Dwemer musuem for scrap to fuse into dwarven ingots, and make dwarven bows. They sell for a lot more, but the exp difference is pretty minimal.
> Also make sure you use *the warrior guardian stone.* Improves exp gain by 20%.
> 
> If you wanna go all out, you can use alchemy you create potions that will improve the effects of your smithed/enchanted items. You can buy elixers, but alching your own is far greater in the end, or so i've heard. Then 100 smithing with a potion to make insane gear, then 100 enchanting with potion to make insane enchantments.
> ...


Where do you find the Warrior Guardian Stone?
And where/how can I get an item that has a soul trap spell on it?
And how do I refill enchanted items?

I'll look now for that destruction magic thingy, maybe I have one.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 15, 2011)

The Warrior, thief and mage guardian stones are right near the first town, pretty much right on the path you follow to get there after escaping the dragon assault via that underground path. I missed them too, but my friend pointed them out to me and I felt stupid for missing them.

I'm amazed you haven't found a weapon with soultrap on it yet. Look in shops, I always see them carrying a ton. Break the weapon and enchant it on one you prefer, give it 1 or 2 seconds soultrap time, it'll give it a ton of charges and that just means you need to use the weapon to land a killing blow, so you don't need longer than a second really.

Go to your weapon inventory, highlight an enchanted weapon, it'll say "Press *insert button* to recharge" or something. You then select a filled soul gem and it'll fill the charges.
If you want a good thing for enchanting and refilling charges,
Find Azura's shrine. It's south of Winterhold, there's a big ass statue of a chick. The shrine is by it so find a way to it. Do the quest and give the broken star to the dude you talk to at the inn, you get the Black Star, which is a black reusable soul gem. To fill that you just kill ANY human and it is filled with a grand soul. So you can fill weapons EASILY with it during most dungeons and stuff.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't load D:
When I load my save, it shows the model of a thing and some text, and its stuck on that!


----------



## YayMii (Nov 16, 2011)

Satangel said:


> The first times pickpocketing is of course quite hard and frustrating, but like I said, just quicksave a lot and you'll get it  It levels up really really fast, then it gets easier. AND if you invest 3 points in it (or maybe 4) you can pick a perk that adds a whopping 100 capacity!


I know this is somewhat unrelated, but FYI increasing stamina also increases your capacity by 5. Not as much as that perk, but still.





Satangel said:


> Where do you find the Warrior Guardian Stone?
> And where/how can I get an item that has a soul trap spell on it?
> And how do I refill enchanted items?


1. It's one of the 3 stones you pass by at the very beginning of the game, on your way to Riverwood.
2. I dunno...
3. Soultrap creature souls into soulgems, then use the soulgems on your weapons. There might also be someone at the Winterhold College that can recharge them for a fee.


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2011)

> And where/how can I get an item that has a soul trap spell on it?



a bit spoilish but i have an answer:


Spoiler



after completing first couple of quests from the main questline, I was given a battleaxe that has a soul trap spell.
I'm pretty sure it was given to me by the jarl of whiterun after killing the first dragon.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 16, 2011)

That's not really a spoiler /\ but i'll hide my reply anyway, lol.



Spoiler



Oh right.
I remember that thing. I immediately dropped it for being so useless, lol.

Dudes a jarl...so he gives me a useless title that gets me out of petty crimes once in a while, a companion i'll never use and a craptastic axe with soultrap on it.
FML jarl, fml.


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2011)

I found all of that pretty helpful tbh


Spoiler



- the companion is helpful in attacking enemies and beasts, besides she's decent looking
- i didnt know about avoiding bounties, that could be interesting... i need to try it
- the axe IS useful for re enchanting items. though i need to find azura's star otherwise its pointless (dont wanna be buying craptons of soul gems)



also how do you quick save & quick load?


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 16, 2011)

F5 is quick save, F9 is quick load.

I never use companions so she wasn't helpful to me, and the axe was about the 6th weapon i'd found with soultrap so it being a mediocre default steel or iron (I forgot) axe didn't do much for me.

He coulda just given me a room full of gold and called it even.


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2011)

cant you quick load/save from the 360 controller directly?  
my keyboard is unplugged due to a lack for USB ports on the front... haha


----------



## Satangel (Nov 16, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> The Warrior, thief and mage guardian stones are right near the first town, pretty much right on the path you follow to get there after escaping the dragon assault via that underground path. I missed them too, but my friend pointed them out to me and I felt stupid for missing them.
> 
> I'm amazed you haven't found a weapon with soultrap on it yet. Look in shops, I always see them carrying a ton. Break the weapon and enchant it on one you prefer, give it 1 or 2 seconds soultrap time, it'll give it a ton of charges and that just means you need to use the weapon to land a killing blow, so you don't need longer than a second really.
> 
> ...


Ah ffs, I've seen so many of those stones already, but didn't know they were actually usable things. I feel so stupid now....... Those benefits are amazing according to the UESP page!
I'll check them out ASAP. Also, in my game I have one enchantment (dunno where from) that 'makes Destruction magic cost 8% less magicka'.
And I'm getting that Black Star too, so handy, I remember they had a very similar item/way to get that item in Oblivion, should have thought of it earlier.


YayMii said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > The first times pickpocketing is of course quite hard and frustrating, but like I said, just quicksave a lot and you'll get it  It levels up really really fast, then it gets easier. AND if you invest 3 points in it (or maybe 4) you can pick a perk that adds a whopping 100 capacity!
> ...


Thanks!  I'll find the Azura's star and already have some soultrapping items.


Costello said:


> I found all of that pretty helpful tbh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Same, I use the companion _a lot. _Really a lot, but mainly because the battles are really tough sometimes (I play on Adept)

If you're in the Thieves Guild you can pay your bounty off to the guards, by stating your in the guild and pay them around 400 gold. That counts as a speech check thingy, which levels up your Speech skill! And afterwards you can just take your money back from the guard 
I don't know if it's the same with the Thane (you become a Thane in Whiterun if you kill the dragon) thing, should try it.
also how do you quick save & quick load?


Costello said:


> cant you quick load/save from the 360 controller directly?
> my keyboard is unplugged due to a lack for USB ports on the front... haha


I don't know, couldn't you quicksave on Oblivion 360? Probably just the same button. Would be a real bummer IMHO if you can't quicksave on the consoles.


----------



## prowler (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know if I'll be able to get married again.

He pissed me off, saying the same things over and over again so I asked him to follow me, we went to the middle of some swamp and I killed him.

FOREVER ALONE.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 16, 2011)

There is a funny way you can steal things in the game. If you put a basket onto the NPCs head, you can steal everything around them, and they won't do anything.

And I'm not joking, it actually works

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cosEePMUf0[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Nov 16, 2011)

The original video (which is more funny), not some crackhead talking in the background and it's been posted before somewhere.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 16, 2011)

Ah, didn't know it was already posted .

But anyways, I've been running into a lot more wildlife now that I've traveled pretty far. I just got killed by a Bear >:.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 16, 2011)

That trick doesn't work very often. NPCs need to stand perfectly still, and some seem to emit this "fuck off with your trickery" aura that doesn't allow the items to fall over their head. Though I have used it a few times for great success. I prefer just stealing keys to places and then raiding them at night.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> I don't know if I'll be able to get married again.
> 
> He pissed me off, saying the same things over and over again so I asked him to follow me, we went to the middle of some swamp and I killed him.
> 
> FOREVER ALONE.


I've promised some pretty woman to marry her the next day, 3 weeks ago. We're both evil as fuck 


Nujui said:


> Ah, didn't know it was already posted .
> 
> But anyways, I've been running into a lot more wildlife now that I've traveled pretty far. I just got killed by a Bear >:.


Wildlife is so much fun, it's really worthwhile to hunt and collect the hides, then tan them in leather. Love it Bethesda, great job 


Hells Malice said:


> That trick doesn't work very often. NPCs need to stand perfectly still, and some seem to emit this "fuck off with your trickery" aura that doesn't allow the items to fall over their head. Though I have used it a few times for great success. I prefer just stealing keys to places and then raiding them at night.


True, it sometimes works, sometimes the bucket just does inexplicable things.

Also, great news!

Skyrim sells 3.4 copies in 48 hours

"Skyrim actually set a record on Steam, with more than 280,000 concurrent players in the first 24 hours of its release, far outdistancing all other titles. More than 50 percent of launch units across all platforms were sold in the first 48 hours."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 16, 2011)

When you kill a dragon, just for kicks and grins, cast a spell like Ice Spike on it's corpse. Just be sure to loot it for everything you want first.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 17, 2011)

How can I talk to esbern? I manage to persuade him to let me in but he never opens the door.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 17, 2011)

Skyrim is killing my social life  Also dragons kill me SO easily. I need to raise smithing to 100, and produce some GOOD stuff.

After 100ing Two-Handed, I'm gonna switch over to One-Handed just like prowler said.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Skyrim is killing my social life  Also dragons kill me SO easily. I need to raise smithing to 100, and produce some GOOD stuff.
> 
> After 100ing Two-Handed, I'm gonna switch over to One-Handed just like prowler said.


Yes, Smithing is the best perk in the game, when you max it out you can get stupid amounts of bonus armor when you make the item perfect.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 17, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Skyrim sells 3.4 copies in 48 hours



Poor Bethesda. Only 3.4 copies in 48 hours. Before the fourth buyer got his copy handed to him, the store owner chopped the game into pieces it seems.



Spoiler



you're meaning 3.4 million copies, I hope


----------



## Satangel (Nov 17, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Skyrim is killing my social life  Also dragons kill me SO easily. I need to raise smithing to 100, and produce some GOOD stuff.
> 
> After 100ing Two-Handed, I'm gonna switch over to One-Handed just like prowler said.


I went to school today and I was pleasantly surprised to see how popular and big this game is. A lot of people who don't game at all knew the title and after looking at someone play for 30 minutes they were really hyped for it. I'm glad for Bethesda, they deserve it!

Upgrading Smithing is incredibly easy, really. I'm at 78 I think now, close to getting Ebony. By the way, that Black Star Enchantment thingy is easily one of the best items in the game, I love it, enchanting is much more fun for me now. Thanks


----------



## raulpica (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm close to 70, iirc. I need more iron and leather. I've now started training Pickpocket. It's incredibly easy to raise! I'm already at 80+ from 20 in something like a few hours, and it's one of the best skills of the entire game 

I've also discovered why my character sucked so badly, I was level 20 and I wasn't using ANY perk


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2011)

I made a new character, my old guy is gone (well I've kept one save of him). Being a full on warrior is boring, much fun being a Khajiit Assassin/Thief


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2011)

raulpica said:


> I'm close to 70, iirc. I need more iron and leather. I've now started training Pickpocket. It's incredibly easy to raise! I'm already at 80+ from 20 in something like a few hours, and it's one of the best skills of the entire game
> 
> I've also discovered why my character sucked so badly, I was level 20 and I wasn't using ANY perk


Thats pretty fail .. heh.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> I made a new character, my old guy is gone (well I've kept one save of him). Being a full on warrior is boring, much fun being a Khajiit Assassin/Thief




Just be everything at the same time, lol.


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > I made a new character, my old guy is gone (well I've kept one save of him). Being a full on warrior is boring, much fun being a Khajiit Assassin/Thief
> ...


I would but you can't max out perks plus my first guy used two handed weapons and heavy armor, which isn't good for sneaking around.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 18, 2011)

Man I feel stupid, I was stuck in the ratway for almost an hour. Stupid lever 
I did accidently find that one guy (_Einhausen_) from the main quest though.
I wasn't even looking for him, I was just looking for a way out


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...



Tons of perks are useless. Plus after about level 20 or so i've constantly had 5+ points to spend at all times.
As for armor, carry two sets. Thieving armor is soooo light. All I did was wear my thieving armor until I was travelling to or through a dungeon/dangerous area.

I enjoy being a jack of all trades, lol.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm lvl 40 now, Pickpocketing is at 100 (don't bother upgrading it any more, perks are way too valuable at the moment)
Smithing at 85, tomorrow I'll deliver the final blow to get me some Daedric Armor! I've got Ebony now, all enchanted with awesome shit thanks to the Black Star.

Also got 86k cash, I'm rich as fuck, I've played 40 hours now and at least 35 of them I've spent on earning moneyzzzzzz. It's always like that in TES games, in Oblivion it was even worse because Apples/Leeks/Bread/Other frequent things were worth stealing to transform them in a Restore Fatigue potion.

I'm an Orc with Heavy Armor and One-handed but I can sneak/steal very good too, it's not really hard even with big clunky weapons/armor. Just be patient and use quick save a lot, easy.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I'm close to 70, iirc. I need more iron and leather. I've now started training Pickpocket. It's incredibly easy to raise! I'm already at 80+ from 20 in something like a few hours, and it's one of the best skills of the entire game
> ...


Surviving up to level 20 without any perks? I'd call it HARDCORE


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, so I learned an important lesson. 



Spoiler



Whatever you do, if someone attacks you when trying to found out info about a village conspiracy, then has the village guard gang up on you, run out the gate. Trying to fight them will put a bounty on your head even if the guards are forsworn. Forgot the name of the village but it was the eastern most mining village on the map, I chose to fight rather than pay the 3000 gold piece fee.


  But that somehow crashed the game when I chose to do that. Next time, I'm running.


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2011)

something happened to me, I don't know if it's a bug or what, but...
I had this enchanted orcish bow that I'd gotten recently. I used it for a while, re-filled its magic with captured souls every now and then...
but before or during a fight with a some regular skeleton soldier, I realized the bow was gone!
I looked all over the floor but it wasn't there, seems like it just disappeared.
Is this normal? or a bug, or maybe another alternative i didnt think of?
i'm sad, i liked my enchanted bow


----------



## ComplicatioN (Nov 19, 2011)

Costello said:


> something happened to me, I don't know if it's a bug or what, but...
> I had this enchanted orcish bow that I'd gotten recently. I used it for a while, re-filled its magic with captured souls every now and then...
> but before or during a fight with a some regular skeleton soldier, I realized the bow was gone!
> I looked all over the floor but it wasn't there, seems like it just disappeared.
> ...


Did they happen to use a shout?
There was a Draugr that used some shout on me, suddenly lost my sword.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 19, 2011)

Costello said:


> something happened to me, I don't know if it's a bug or what, but...
> I had this enchanted orcish bow that I'd gotten recently. I used it for a while, re-filled its magic with captured souls every now and then...
> but before or during a fight with a some regular skeleton soldier, I realized the bow was gone!
> I looked all over the floor but it wasn't there, seems like it just disappeared.
> ...



That's pretty odd 

I'm sure you can find another one soon, they can be anywhere, I found my Enchanted Bow at some random small Bandit Hideout after I just went came out a dungeon.


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2011)

ComplicatioN said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > something happened to me, I don't know if it's a bug or what, but...
> ...


Yeah some Draugrs can shout and disarm you, which pisses me off.
I spent ages trying to find my sword while he kept attacking me ):


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2011)

ComplicatioN said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > something happened to me, I don't know if it's a bug or what, but...
> ...


thats probably what happened


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2011)

I just realized thats where my damn Staff of Magnus is, lol.
One of those fuckers must have disarmed it...crap. I loved that staff.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 19, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I just realized thats where my damn Staff of Magnus is, lol.
> One of those fuckers must have disarmed it...crap. I loved that staff.


Add it back via the console?


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2011)

I was thinkin' about it. I try to use the console sparingly.
Though when people annoy me I like to kill them and resurrect them >.>

...and, y'know, kill them again.


EDIT:
Reminds me of an awesome kill earlier.
I killed a town guard (forgot the town) for his soul. Ran up behind him and basically just instantly executed him by shoving both my swords through him, lifting him up, and throwing him down.
Then I hear "murder...MURDERER!" and I just walk over to this chick, slash her in the stomach and scissor slash her head off.
Last witness killed, no crime committed.
Ultimate victory.

It's annoying when unkillable characters witness a crime. you should be able to beat the memory out of them at the very least.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 19, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I was thinkin' about it. I try to use the console sparingly.
> Though when people annoy me I like to kill them and resurrect them >.>
> 
> ...and, y'know, kill them again.


I do that a lot too  Also I come across a lot of bodies in Skyrim and I try to resurrect them but sometimes it doesn't work. In Oblivion I think you could resurrect every body, no matter who it was or how long it lay there, but in Skyrim it happens a lot you can't resurrect them. You can also resurrect dragons btw


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2011)

I would never resurrect a dragon, unless it wanted to be my pet.
I've already got like 20 dragon souls and nary a shout I want to spend them on, lol.

I wouldn't mind resurrecting a boss here and there for an a rematch though.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 19, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I would never resurrect a dragon, unless it wanted to be my pet.
> I've already got like 20 dragon souls and nary a shout I want to spend them on, lol.
> 
> I wouldn't mind resurrecting a boss here and there for an a rematch though.


Yeah I just tried it but didn't use it for profit either. So far the only things I've used console commands for is to add a pickaxe because I was really too lazy to find one, and to resurrect my companion because she had tons of valuable stuff she needed to carry back to Whiterun.

I'm in Markarth at the moment, bought a pet dog there, cool gimmick. I'm lvl 93 in Smithing now, will wait until I'm lvl 100 to create my daedric armour, going to be epic! I've got a 22% bonus on smithing thanks to some enchanted stuff I found (maybe I'll increase this even more), and I'll drink some Blacksmith elixers which give me another 50% (or maybe even 150%) bonus for the next 30 seconds. My daedric armour will kick fucking ass.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2011)

With max smithing + a 40% blacksmithing potion (couldn't find a damn elixer) I made a Daedric sword with 122 attack. That's with 65 1handed (and the perks into it) and no gear increasing 1 handed.
With enchanting one has soultrapping and 21 HP drain, my other has something like 50 fire damage and 51 magicka damage. I basically 1hit everything I fight with it.

Haven't got around to enchanting my daedric armor yet. My dragon armor lets me pretty much spam fireballs, boosts my sword to 177 base attack and my heavy armor to 87.
Probably some other stuff too. I also need to enchant a few rings/necklaces.

Fun stuff.


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2011)

i would marry Lydia if I could

I told her to go home when I was on a Brotherhood quest, after I finished up killing someone in Whiterun, I was on the run from the guards. Leaving Whiterun, Lydia is only just returning home from Solitude and helps me escape. As I jump down from the wall, I see my horse running into the battle with Lydia. True companions are right here


----------



## Satangel (Nov 19, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> With max smithing + a 40% blacksmithing potion (couldn't find a damn elixer) I made a Daedric sword with 122 attack. That's with 65 1handed (and the perks into it) and no gear increasing 1 handed.
> With enchanting one has soultrapping and 21 HP drain, my other has something like 50 fire damage and 51 magicka damage. I basically 1hit everything I fight with it.
> 
> Haven't got around to enchanting my daedric armor yet. My dragon armor lets me pretty much spam fireballs, boosts my sword to 177 base attack and my heavy armor to 87.
> ...


Epic, I'm looking forward to it! I'm still have lots of troubles with strong enemies, hopefully those killer equipment things help me out. Only thing that is going to be a limit is Daedra Hearts, which I need to make my Daedric equipment. Hopefully you can buy them, money isn't a problem.
My magic skills are lacking too, but I've been training Destruction lately, it'll get better soon.


prowler_ said:


> i would marry Lydia if I could
> 
> I told her to go home when I was on a Brotherhood quest, after I finished up killing someone in Whiterun, I was on the run from the guards. Leaving Whiterun, Lydia is only just returning home from Solitude and helps me escape. As I jump down from the wall, I see my horse running into the battle with Lydia. True companions are right here


Cool   What a great game, it feels a lot like Oblivion but improved and based on the fan's requests, I love it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 20, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> I would never resurrect a dragon, unless it wanted to be my pet.



I thought the game lets you do that with dragons...?

_*(Do not, I repeat do not open this unless you're relatively far into the game!)*_


Spoiler



Just spoke with a non-hostile/gentle dragon near the Greybears' hideout. Yeah, it was awesome.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 20, 2011)

Found an easy (perhaps cheating) way of increasing conjuration and one-handed really fast. Summon a creature, create bound swords, kill said creature with swords. Rinse and repeat.

I also found a glitch while doing this. If you get the dual-wield conjuration perk and try to dual-cast the bound sword spell, it only makes a sword in the left hand for some reason.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xE4uzGaQDQg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJAsMCmwik8&feature=related
This game.
I want it so fucking bad D:
Why must i have a Jurassic age PC ;O;


----------



## Satangel (Nov 20, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Found an easy (perhaps cheating) way of increasing conjuration and one-handed really fast. Summon a creature, create bound swords, kill said creature with swords. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> I also found a glitch while doing this. If you get the dual-wield conjuration perk and try to dual-cast the bound sword spell, it only makes a sword in the left hand for some reason.


That's not cheating, that's just Skyrim  Smart play, not forbidden.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if passing the save file from one pc to another work with this game? .-."
I know that it didn't work with Fallout 3 and the save data got all messed up. .


----------



## Satangel (Nov 21, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Does anyone know if passing the save file from one pc to another work with this game? .-."
> I know that it didn't work with Fallout 3 and the save data got all messed up. .


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah there's quite a bit of mods already...
- "kill chidren" mod
- at least 10 different "nude mod", they all look gr-- nevermind 
- tons of patches to improve the graphics, though honestly I looked at those and didn't see much of a difference with the original

also, I've been looking up about a nasty bug i've been having, but now I'm having second thoughts and turns out I could be retarded.
when I try to unlock shouts it says i must use a dragon soul. But I've killed at least 5-6 dragons and it said each time "dragon soul absorbed", so the shouts should unlock.
Though apparently, from what I read, there's a button you have to press in order to "spend" the dragon soul and then you can unlock the shout. It's kinda retarded, I haven't tried it yet (can't try it until I come back home tonight).


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 21, 2011)

Costello said:


> yeah there's quite a bit of mods already...
> - "kill chidren" mod
> - at least 10 different "nude mod", they all look gr-- nevermind
> - tons of patches to improve the graphics, though honestly I looked at those and didn't see much of a difference with the original
> ...



i just look

go to the shout menu
and the pick the shout you want,
then press R to unlock the shout


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2011)

I watched a video just now, I guess that's it then (though I use the 360 controller so it should be a different button)
I am officially retarded 

well lots of people are in the same position, I've found tons of forum threads on the net about this; 
apparently it would seem a lot more logical if when pressing A (=clicking) on a shout, it would say "do you want to spend a soul to unlock this shout?" instead of saying "dragon souls are required to unlock a shout", which kind of implies that you don't have souls. Very confusing.


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTMwjYgJsFQ

crying


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2011)

crying too 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIQLZsB5nfU[/youtube]


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 22, 2011)

Costello said:


> I watched a video just now, I guess that's it then (though I use the 360 controller so it should be a different button)
> I am officially retarded
> 
> well lots of people are in the same position, I've found tons of forum threads on the net about this;
> apparently it would seem a lot more logical if when pressing A (=clicking) on a shout, it would say "do you want to spend a soul to unlock this shout?" instead of saying "dragon souls are required to unlock a shout", which kind of implies that you don't have souls. Very confusing.


Lol, I also had a hard time to figure that out, it was just after I unlocked the shouts (well, I got a shout before being able to use them) so when I killed my second dragon I tried to use the other shout but it didnt work, later while I was looking at my spells, I went to shouts by mistake and noticed it had the dragon soul count at the bottom and a thingy saying Unlock shout (or something similar)... I think they should change that part, it's confusing at first. xP

Also, about mods, I tried to download one of the nude mods (well, I just wanted to see what they'd look like), but it said I needed something like a main mod in the instructions txt file, what does that mean? :S

PS: Anyone know what the song during the main screen is? I wanna download that song. D=
*Same song as in the vid above* >.


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

http://ppsh-41.tumblr.com/post/13145143504/entire-tamriel-landmass-built-into-skyrim

I shouldn't get my hopes up but OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Can't wait to see what DLC they've got planned now.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> http://ppsh-41.tumbl...ilt-into-skyrim
> 
> I shouldn't get my hopes up but OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> Can't wait to see what DLC they've got planned now.


That's a heck of a lot of stuff for something that's outside Skyrim... Maybe they'll really add other areas? :S
There would be no point for them to make extra stuff if they didn't have a reason for it, specially since it seems to be somewhat truthfull to the maps of the other games.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Costello said:


> crying too
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pIQLZsB5nfU[/media]


Liked + favourited, awesome. Did you know you can actually shoot down the birds in the air, and they will fall down and you can loot them?



Skelletonike said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a video just now, I guess that's it then (though I use the 360 controller so it should be a different button)
> ...


You'll have to wait a little longer to download those songs in the best quality, the OST shouldn't be too far away I think. That'll rule, I loved Oblivion OST, it's in fact the only OST I've added to my music collection. Can't wait!
I don't know anything about mods, ask it on the page where you downloaded the mod, there should be a FAQ/Discussion space.


Skelletonike said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > http://ppsh-41.tumbl...ilt-into-skyrim
> ...


Would be really really nice of Bethesda to make these areas just for the modders, in 2/3/4 years from now I'm sure we'll be able to play through Cyrodiil/Tamriel again in Skyrim! (if it's possible) Modders/community will surely do the effort.


----------



## Costello (Nov 23, 2011)

a friend of mine is about to give up on skyrim (rented game, he didnt buy it) because the following thing happened to him:
he started the game and landed in riverwood at the start, but he killed a chicken and all the villagers are trying to take him down.
he can't progress in the game because of that, so he's given up. I told him to start from his previous save but he doesn't have one.
he can't remove his bounty because at that point in the game there are no guards in riverwood...
what can I tell him to encourage him to continue? it's stupid...


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 23, 2011)

he can skip riverwood (for now) and head to whiterun (or a place where he can pay the bounty)

he know  how to yield?
put your weapon away


----------



## Costello (Nov 24, 2011)

yielding to villagers is pointless, they'll still attack you. and since there isn't a guard in riverwood at the beginning of the game...
I'll tell him to go to whiterun and see if he can pay off his bounty  thanks for the advice


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 24, 2011)

Costello said:


> yielding to villagers is pointless, they'll still attack you. and since there isn't a guard in riverwood at the beginning of the game...
> I'll tell him to go to whiterun and see if he can pay off his bounty  thanks for the advice


Also, advise him to save often! Screwing up in an rpg is easy, and it'll be really helpful to have a previous and recent save on-hand to undo screw ups


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have no life since the release of this game. Sooo much time put into it, and I've only done, like 2 main quests. Suuuuch a good game. I bought MW3 on launch, then after this came out, I haven't touched Call of Duty


----------



## Costello (Nov 24, 2011)

my social life is fading away too  as soon as I get home from work, I play until my wife gets angry.
and yeah, the tip worked, my friend got arrested in Whiterun


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 24, 2011)

I think I played around 40 hours in a single weekend and now I just casually dabble in Skyrim. I think I burned myself out, lol


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 24, 2011)

Meh... I'm still trying to find a good wife for me in the game... I read somewhere that Ayla the Huntress (the dudette from the companions) is marriable, although I'd prefer Saphire.... .


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 25, 2011)

They restock money and items as time passes, yes. But most are dirt poor even at their max.


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2011)

with perks on the Speech skill, you can get shopkeepers to have more money to buy your stuff.
you can "invest" gold in them or something like that. But I think that perk is accessible only after you buy most of the previous perks.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah the speech skill has some neat stuff, though none of it really worth wasting several perk points for, since monster will level scale and eventually shops will be mostly obsolete to you.
At least, I pretty much never use shops anymore.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2011)

It kinda random, but I was just thinking how this game would be with move (or wiimote support if it comes to the wii u).
I think it would be awesome.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah it'd be awesome with motion controls. Skyrim took a HUGE step forward with the typical Elder Scrolls combat, but it's still pretty hack&slash till shit dies.


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Yeah the speech skill has some neat stuff, though none of it really worth wasting several perk points for, since monster will level scale and eventually shops will be mostly obsolete to you.
> At least, I pretty much never use shops anymore.


what do you mean "you dont use shops" ? how do you get money then?
I need tons of money to pay for the mega expensive training, if I want to train in archery, one-handed, or sneak for example, i need between 4000 and 5000 gold for 1 skill increase. Which means between each level-up, I need to collect at least 20,000 to 25,000 gold.

If I don't sell all the items I collect during quests to the various shops across skyrim, there's no way I can make this much money...


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 25, 2011)

Costello said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the speech skill has some neat stuff, though none of it really worth wasting several perk points for, since monster will level scale and eventually shops will be mostly obsolete to you.
> ...


Just pickpocket your money back after training.


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2011)

Zarcon said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


are you serious? you can actually do that?
 omfg why didnt I think of this earlier... I AM RICH!!


----------



## Zarcon (Nov 25, 2011)

Costello said:


> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...


Yup.
If you can make the trainer your companion it's even easier, just organize their inventory and take your money back.


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2011)

hahahaha... thats brilliant !
thanks for the advice


----------



## Costello (Nov 25, 2011)

ourgh, apparently if you want to pickpocket this much gold, you need extremely high pickpocketing skills...  which is not my case.
Damn...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 25, 2011)

can we get a mod warn here guys
someones double posting

please use the edit button 

dam this game is good tho


----------



## casidepro (Nov 25, 2011)

Costello said:


> ourgh, apparently if you want to pickpocket this much gold, you need extremely high pickpocketing skills...  which is not my case.
> Damn...


Acually you cant pickpocket more than thousand gold even with 100 in pickpocketing i have tried it myself. You can however train 1 level if the cost is below 1000 and then pickpocket it back, and just repeat it until it costs more than 1000.


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 25, 2011)

sneaking 100, enchanting 100, blacksmithing 100, onehanded 100.
Smith, enchant , smith, enchant, smith, enchant, sneak, 1hit-ko.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 25, 2011)

casidepro said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > ourgh, apparently if you want to pickpocket this much gold, you need extremely high pickpocketing skills...  which is not my case.
> ...



What about 100 pickpocket, perks and +40% Pickpocketing enchanted items? (100 enchanting req).


----------



## casidepro (Nov 25, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> casidepro said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...


im not sure about that one but when i try to steal more than 1000 gold it just gives  me a flat zero percent and i have 100 in pickpocket.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 25, 2011)

D=
That sucks. =S
Also, do any shops sell ebony?
I need it to craft, but I only have like... Two pieces, don't even know where I can mine it.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 25, 2011)

Costello said:


> ourgh, apparently if you want to pickpocket this much gold, you need extremely high pickpocketing skills...  which is not my case.
> Damn...


With 100 I can pretty much pickpocket back every money I've given them  But I've got some perks invested into it, so I've got a higher success rate than normal.

It's REALLY easy leveling up Pickpocket. Just steal stuff from everyone till it goes up to 100


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> D=
> That sucks. =S
> Also, do any shops sell ebony?
> I need it to craft, but I only have like... Two pieces, don't even know where I can mine it.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 25, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > D=
> ...


----------



## prowler (Nov 25, 2011)

South East of Windhelm there is an Orc camp which you can't go in unless you do a quest, near the Orc camp is a Mine where you can get a decent amount of Ebony ignots. The orcs will say stuff to you in the Mine but they won't attack you.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 25, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> South East of Windhelm there is an Orc camp which you can't go in unless you do a quest, near the Orc camp is a Mine where you can get a decent amount of Ebony ignots. The orcs will say stuff to you in the Mine but they won't attack you.


Hmk, thanks, and what quest is that? =S


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > South East of Windhelm there is an Orc camp which you can't go in unless you do a quest, near the Orc camp is a Mine where you can get a decent amount of Ebony ignots. The orcs will say stuff to you in the Mine but they won't attack you.
> ...


the quest is given to you when you get to the camp, the orc lady says "you're not getting in until you retrieve that item for us blah blah"


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Costello said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Hmk, I'll check it out tomorrow. =3
While I was on the way to that town that has the underground mine prison, Falk something I think, I found several mines with lots of golf and silver, guess I'll use it to craft more useless over-priced rings and necklaces to increase my smithing level.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> South East of Windhelm there is an Orc camp which you can't go in unless you do a quest, near the Orc camp is a Mine where you can get a decent amount of Ebony ignots. The orcs will* say stuff to you in the Mine but they won't attack you.*



and that's when you kill them preemptively and loot their unsuspecting corpses.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > South East of Windhelm there is an Orc camp which you can't go in unless you do a quest, near the Orc camp is a Mine where you can get a decent amount of Ebony ignots. The orcs will* say stuff to you in the Mine but they won't attack you.*
> ...


That isn't a nice thing to do.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2011)

Tanveer said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


I'm going Stormcloak this playthrough, and when I complete the game/storyline I'll start with the Imperials.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2011)

casidepro said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > casidepro said:
> ...


Same here, I have 100% Pickpocket skill yet I have 0% of stealing anything above 1000 gold. There is a perk you can unlock (Cutpurse) that makes stealing gold a lot easier (50% easier). I don't have it though, but maybe with this perk? If you want I can further investigate/Google it!

I've got some more interesting info on pickpocketing skill, which is widely acknowledged as the easiest skill/way to get money:

If you have to bribe a guard using the Thieves Guild option (using the Bribe Perk unconfirmed), the money goes into the guard's inventory. With this technique, you can avoid getting arrested for minor crimes.
There seems to be a hidden value behind pickpocketing. *You will have a better success rate if you only steal one item at a time.* Ex: Ring, Sword, and Gold. 90% success rate each. 3/5 Attempts to steal all 3 at the same time succeed. Reopening pickpocket each time, though, was 5/5 attempts.
It appears that pickpocketing from different angles can change the chance of success, notably with gold values over 1000, I have gotten up to a 21% confirmed so far, unknown whether or not this is a bug.



Skelletonike said:


> D=
> That sucks. =S
> Also, do any shops sell ebony?
> I need it to craft, but I only have like... Two pieces, don't even know where I can mine it.


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2011)

1.2 Update.





> Improved occasional performance issues resulting from long term play (PlayStation 3)
> Fixed issue where textures would not properly upgrade when installed to drive (Xbox 360)
> Fixed crash on startup when audio is set to sample rate other than 44100Hz (PC)
> Fixed issue where projectiles did not properly fade away
> ...


http://www.bethblog.com/index.php/2011/11/28/skyrim-1-2-update/

PS3 EUR can already update, NA soon.
PC and 360 users Wednesday.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Fixed occasional issue where a guest would arrive to the player’s wedding dead


Say what? How does even happen? *looks up


That sad, funny and mess up at the same time.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 28, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed occasional issue where a guest would arrive to the player’s wedding dead
> ...


That's what you get from killing quest givers


----------



## alidsl (Nov 28, 2011)

FUS DO RAH


----------



## YayMii (Nov 28, 2011)

alidsl said:


> FUS DO RAH


You mean "Fus Ro Dah". Also, reported for making a really short, non-English post.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to Patch 1.2. I had to bear with playing the game from disc, the wait times weren't that noticable but long nonetheless. And there's a permanent arrow in my character's shoulder that should hopefully disappear with this.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 30, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Same here, I have 100% Pickpocket skill yet I have 0% of stealing anything above 1000 gold. There is a perk you can unlock (Cutpurse) that makes stealing gold a lot easier (50% easier). I don't have it though, but maybe with this perk? If you want I can further investigate/Google it!


I have that perk, and also Pickpocketing 4/5 (the first perk), I can steal up to 2k gold with some quicksave/loading. Those guys at the Jorrvaskr keep on training me for free 



Satangel said:


> I've got some more interesting info on pickpocketing skill, which is widely acknowledged as the easiest skill/way to get money:
> 
> If you have to bribe a guard using the Thieves Guild option (using the Bribe Perk unconfirmed), the money goes into the guard's inventory. With this technique, you can avoid getting arrested for minor crimes.
> There seems to be a hidden value behind pickpocketing. *You will have a better success rate if you only steal one item at a time.* Ex: Ring, Sword, and Gold. 90% success rate each. 3/5 Attempts to steal all 3 at the same time succeed. Reopening pickpocket each time, though, was 5/5 attempts.
> It appears that pickpocketing from different angles can change the chance of success, notably with gold values over 1000, I have gotten up to a 21% confirmed so far, unknown whether or not this is a bug.


Haven't noticed that, I just usually hid behind the npc's back, and I get good results. If you want to have EVEN better results, get the "Night Thief" (or something) which boosts pickpocket when NPCs sleep and get your gold back during their sleep.



Satangel said:


> I'm lvl 45 now and from lvl 38 shops start selling Ebony Ingots around 250 gold each. Pretty easy stuff. They frequently sell Ebony armour/weapons now too, at lvl 40 it starts I think. I'm already passed the Ebony stage though, Daedric is where it's at!


Hm, I boughts lots of Ebony and I was at level 33 or something (I'm on 35 right now). I've got a full Ebony epic heavy armor, looks pretty badass 

Can't wait to switch over to Daedric (which is EVEN cooler).


----------



## Satangel (Nov 30, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lvl 45 now and from lvl 38 shops start selling Ebony Ingots around 250 gold each. Pretty easy stuff. They frequently sell Ebony armour/weapons now too, at lvl 40 it starts I think. I'm already passed the Ebony stage though, Daedric is where it's at!
> ...


I have full Daedric now, loving it  Not everything is enchanted though at the moment, I'm first levelling my enchantment skill to get better results 
I HATE how you can't just remove an enchantment of an item, I have a Daedric Armour (Legendary) which costed quite a lot (some Ebony ingots, leather strips, Daedra Heart) + upgrade, at least a 1000 septims, and if I want to get another enchantment on it (later on when my skill is higher), I have to make a completely new Armour. Hopefully mods can fix that. And I also would like to see the enchantments I've already learned, without going to an Arcane Enchanter....


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 30, 2011)

Daedric armor is dead simple to make once you do a quest to unlock the farming location for daedra (you get a note to go visit some dudes museum, that quest).
Not being able to unenchant things was kind of annoying when I was just starting out, but now I can just throw it on the ground and make another if I feel like it.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 30, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Daedric armor is dead simple to make once you do a quest to unlock the farming location for daedra (you get a note to go visit some dudes museum, that quest).
> Not being able to unenchant things was kind of annoying when I was just starting out, but now I can just throw it on the ground and make another if I feel like it.


I think I already have that quest, it's in Markarth, isn't it? I've found/stolen 3 Hearts during my playing time, but I can find some hearts in (alchemy) shops, around 500 septims I think.
I have money enough, just the fact it isnt possible to remove an enchantment frustrates me.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2011)

*Skyrim - What we're working on*

As of today, it’s been three weeks since we released Skyrim worldwide. We’re simply blown away by the response, from new and old fans, and amazed by the sheer number of people playing the game. It’s been absolutely fantastic hearing your stories, seeing early mods, and watching fan videos (more live music ones please, we love those).
We want to thank everyone reading this for playing our game and supporting all it tries to do. We wouldn’t have this success without you, and we want you to know we’re committed to making your Skyrim experience even better. And not just in the short term, but over the life of the game. Here’s a quick peek at what we’re working on right now:
*Creation Kit*  — *Beginning in January, PC players will be able to download the same development tools we used at Bethesda Game Studios to create Skyrim.* In tandem with the Creation Kit’s release, we will roll out a new Wiki and videos to help you get started. It also features something we think you’re going to love…
*

*



*Steam Workshop* – We’re excited to share news that we’ve been working closely with Valve to integrate Steam Workshop into the Creation Kit. *Using the Workshop, you’ll have free user content with the push of a button. The Creation Kit will bundle your mod and upload it to the Workshop, where everyone can browse, rate, and flag mods for download. *You’ll be able to do this from any web device, including your smartphone. Like a live Netflix queue, *when you fire up Skyrim, mods you flagged will be automatically downloaded and installed. *Everyone here is really excited about the opportunities and possibilities this opens up for our entire community.
Prefer to use existing modding sites? Not a problem. You’ll still be able to upload/share/access Skyrim mods on fan-created mod sites.

*Continued Game Updates* – This week we released update 1.2 across all platforms, and we’ll be releasing *an incremental update next week.* We anticipate it will be up on PC first, and then hit PS3 and Xbox 360 later in the week. *Among other things, the update will fix issues like magic resistance not calculating properly and the rare, amazing backwards flying dragon. Once the update is released, we’ll share the full release notes.*
*After the holidays, we’ll continue to release regular updates for the game *— through full title updates, as well as incremental “gameplay updates” to fix whatever issues come up along with rebalancing portions of the game for difficulty or exploits. We plan on having a lot of these, not just a few. Overall, you should expect updates to be hitting the *PC and Steam earlier and more often,* as that’s a process we control. Console updates will follow, as they must be certified and processed by those manufacturers.



Added this to the first post too.​


----------



## Costello (Dec 2, 2011)

great ! 
thats fantastic news  thanks Satan


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 2, 2011)

Enchanting is easy to level. Just save your 1k daggers you made from getting blacksmith from 1 to 100. Run around with a weapon enchanted with soultrap on 1 second so it have tons of charge. If you sneak alot, put it on your off hand and go and [censored] everything you see.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 2, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Enchanting is easy to level. Just save your 1k daggers you made from getting blacksmith from 1 to 100. Run around with a weapon enchanted with soultrap on 1 second so it have tons of charge. If you sneak alot, put it on your off hand and go and [censored] everything you see.


Or better yet, level up your conjuration to get the Soul Stealer perk, which will allow you to soultrap with conjured weapons without any additional spells.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 2, 2011)

Are the 1.2 glitches widespread or are the only effecting a small percentage? Disabled the auto update on Steam but still makes me update when I try launching the game. Sorry for switching gears for a second, but WTF? No way around updating I take it?


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2011)

@Satangel.

What you said in the news topic for the Skyrim mod thing, that's honestly a bit of bull.

Not everyone reads this thread even if they are interested in Skyrim, news threads for news right?
Having an OT doesn't mean everything about the game must be posted in that thread and only in that thread. I certainly wouldn't of known about it if Xuphor didn't post it (even though I don't care for it)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 2, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> @Satangel.
> 
> What you said in the news topic for the Skyrim mod thing, that's honestly a bit of bull.
> 
> ...


There are already countless threads out there with people saying how far they've got in the game and people asking how to get a specific item/level. I just wanted to lose all that clutter, to diminish those unnecessary topics and double posted information, and centralize it in 1 topic. 1 topic to rule them all. That's what happened with Xenoblade, and it worked.
I wanted to do the same thing with Skyrim, but didn't take in consideration a lot more people are interested in Skyrim and play Skyrim, and more news after the release would come. This problem can be best fixed IMHO by linking this thread to every news thread that appears, in the first post. Or maybe like the staff sometimes does with News topics, linking to the ongoing discussion.


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2011)

Satangel said:


> There are already countless threads out there with people saying how far they've got in the game and people asking how to get a specific item/level.


That's different to news, I understand actually talking about the game itself, that's what these threads are here for. News? Not so much.





> I just wanted to lose all that clutter, to diminish those unnecessary topics and double posted information, and centralize it in 1 topic. 1 topic to rule them all. That's what happened with Xenoblade, and it worked.


It worked for the people that read the thread, people who don't obviously don't get to see it.
Again, there are people interested in the game (like me) who don't really read these threads.





> I wanted to do the same thing with Skyrim, but didn't take in consideration a lot more people are interested in Skyrim and play Skyrim, and more news after the release would come. *This problem can be best fixed IMHO by linking this thread to every news thread that appears, in the first post.*


That doesn't fix anything. News topics should be in, dur, the USN or front page (whoever is faster, I guess). If people are just looking for news, that means they'll have to view this thread each time they visit this site if there is a new post. Fastest way t get that news to people is to make a new thread.

It's just not good to keep everything in one thread. Sure, that means more threads on the game but it's a popular game, what do you expect?

Edit: Honestly, I just think you're acting out like 'It's my thread, I posted it here first that means no one else is allowed to post it in the relevant sections!"

Edit2: Xenoblade worked huh?
Which has more responses?
http://gbatemp.net/topic/302116-xenoblade-chronicles-hype-thread/page__view__findpost__p__4000748
http://gbatemp.net/topic/314979-xenoblade-chronicles-finally-gets-a-release-in-naat-gamestop-only/


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2011)

> It worked for the people that read the thread, people who don't obviously don't get to see it.
> Again, there are people interested in the game (like me) who don't really read these threads.





> That doesn't fix anything. News topics should be in, dur, the USN or front page (whoever is faster, I guess). If people are just looking for news, that means they'll have to view this thread each time they visit this site if there is a new post. Fastest way t get that news to people is to make a new thread.
> It's just not good to keep everything in one thread. Sure, that means more threads on the game but it's a popular game, what do you expect?


That's why I'm suggesting to link to the main thread everytime a USN or front page post is made, in the first post. Then they can view the news there, via the fastest way, and discuss it further in the destined thread. It's completely unnecessary to have 2 discussions on the same subject in 2 different topics.
I expect a cleaner forum, with 1 topic that holds all the information/questions/answers, instead of 10 or more.


> Edit: Honestly, I just think you're acting out like 'It's my thread, I posted it here first that means no one else is allowed to post it in the relevant sections!"


That's just silly, I've probably got bigger threads than this anyway, why would I bother with this then? I just want to centralize all the information, because I hate the same information on the forums in different topics. It's completely useless, and I at least try to get rid of it.


> Edit2: Xenoblade worked huh?
> Which has more responses?
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__4000748
> http://gbatemp.net/t...-gamestop-only/


That didn't work because the first post in the USN post didn't link to the biggest thread, like I said it should be. People are lazy and just post in that topic then....


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2011)

Satangel said:


> I just want to centralize all the information, because I hate the same information on the forums in different topics. It's completely useless, and I at least try to get rid of it.


This forum goes quite fast sometimes (it has its days..), I'm saying nobody will see it if you just post news in one thread.





> hat didn't work because the first post in the USN post didn't link to the biggest thread, like I said it should be. People are lazy and just post in that topic then....


That's bull again, if he linked to the Xenoblade thread nobody would care, they'll think 'okay' and carry on posting in that news thread because that's what it's there for _discussing the news_. You also just proven my point that hardly nobody saw the news in the Xenoblade thread.

OTs are for discussing the game _which might be news_ but everything about the game shouldn't be limited to this thread. New thread for new news.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> This forum goes quite fast sometimes (it has its days..), I'm saying nobody will see it if you just post news in one thread.


I've said it in my previous 2 posts, you can have a news post in the USN/Front page, but it should contain a link to any OT topic (if one exists). That way people see the news in the desired forums, via the fastest way, but the discussion takes place in the OT.


> That's bull again, if he linked to the Xenoblade thread nobody would care, they'll think 'okay' and carry on posting in that news thread because that's what it's there for _discussing the news_. You also just proven my point that hardly nobody saw the news in the Xenoblade thread.


They would care, especially if the thread was closed and linked to the OT like the staff already sometimes does.

They didn't see it because they saw the news via the fastest way, and posted in that topic then. Then they went on to browse the forums, perhaps saw the news in the OT, but didn't bother posting there anymore, because they've already posted in the news topic.


> OTs are for discussing the game _which might be news_ but everything about the game shouldn't be limited to this thread. New thread *with link to the OT *for new news.


Fixed


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2011)

Satangel said:


> > OTs are for discussing the game _which might be news_ but everything about the game shouldn't be limited to this thread. New thread *with link to the OT *for new news.
> 
> 
> Fixed


It's the persons choice to do a thread like this and it shouldn't be forced in every thread relating to the game, like I've seen you do a couple of times.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 3, 2011)

ITT: Skyrim thread now about Skyrim thread, not Skyrim.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > > OTs are for discussing the game _which might be news_ but everything about the game shouldn't be limited to this thread. New thread *with link to the OT *for new news.
> ...


Well if we want to clean the forums, and clear out all the clutter, they have to know the link anyway, me giving them the link to the OT only helps them and the whole forums.
If I don't ask them to do it, the problem still exists, and 99,99% of the news posters won't find the OT link.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 4, 2011)

^Please make relevant posts.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 4, 2011)

~_~

So 

Where can I get Quicksilver ore? I need some to smith myself a sword.

I also have this problem with this quest.
It has something to do with the Black-briar's horses. After going outside the Jail, I just followed the quest marker.
So I wandered for a while blahblah and talked to random people blahblah in Riften. You can also tell Maven Black-Briar about the horse-stealing stuff. After talking to her, the quest marker disappears. 
Help?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F84oQejFvss&feature=player_embedded
I died.

ONE DAY I WILL PLAY THIS GAME, ONE DAY.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2011)

naglaro00 said:


> ~_~
> 
> So
> 
> ...


Quicksilver locations

Promises to keep


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> I died.
> 
> ONE DAY I WILL PLAY THIS GAME, ONE DAY.


that video was friggin hilarious  
I actually lolled a couple of times  
its a shame to see the amount of bugs in the game, but you know what? it doesn't make the game any less good altogether, IMO.
it's a huge game so yeah, there are bugs. Just look at Red dead redemption... with such a huge game it's hardly possible to get rid of all bugs on the first run.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone know when a location (cave for example) is marked 'clear'? Is it discovering the whole cave, or clearing out all enemies once, or finding all considerable loot, or something else?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 4, 2011)

IIRC, it happens when you get the last (the "BIG" one, that is) treasure chest in it.

I'll try to notice that when doing the next dungeon I go to.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 4, 2011)

Costello said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> ...


Yeah, that's true. Only reason i posted it is because i found it hilarious~
BTW, there's a link to part 2 in the description, in case you haven't seen it.
I would play the game, but a shitty computer holds me back :C Thankfully, i will be getting a new one  in the near future, then it will be Skyrim 24/7/365~


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 4, 2011)

Doublepost, but this IMHO is too good not to post.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o1UDF7ym_Os
DYING


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > Gundam Eclipse said:
> ...


Tnx, it's pretty funny! I've encountered a lot of those bugs myself, just a few hours ago I was playing Skyrim and walking just outside of Solitude, and a dead dragon just dropped from the sky


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 7, 2011)

> * Skyrim Update 1.3 now on Steam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2011)

Ryupower said:


> > * Skyrim Update 1.3 now on Steam*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


Thanks for the heads-up! Updated the first post.
Glad to see they are really releasing patches regularly and especially they finally fix some PC performance things (things that basically shouldn't have been in the game, but that's another story)

And FINALLY 4GB OFFICIAL PATCH, the modders had it for 2 weeks already, glad Bethesda does it too. But again, this should have been in the final game by default, just plain lazy to not put it in.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't wait for the 360 1.3 update, I'm trying to skip over 1.2.
Also, the official LAA patch for PC sounds pretty awrsome.


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Can't wait for the 360 1.3 update, I'm trying to skip over 1.2.
> Also, the official LAA patch for PC sounds pretty awrsome.


me neither, I haven't updated to 1.2 yet.
I have the pirated version of skyrim for PC (and legit one for 360) but I'm really thinking of purchasing the game from Steam again, because I've only been playing it on the PC so far and it could stay that way for a while.


----------



## Zalda (Dec 9, 2011)

SKYRIM WHY Y SO FUN?!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally have a PC that can play Skyrim


----------



## Gvaz (Dec 9, 2011)

SCREENSHOT TIME

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-12-0802-03-4a5yi6.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-12-0801-56-0fey4r.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-12-0720-00-12vrz7.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-12-0720-18-3tdqoy.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-12-0801-01-4c7pbv.jpg

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-12-0801-16-55gr98.jpg


----------



## Satangel (Dec 9, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Finally have a PC that can play Skyrim


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 10, 2011)

Gotcha, thanks!
One question though, is it possible to be some kind of combo of a magician, sneaky thief/assassin and an archer?
If so, which race would be best suited for these?
I don't mind Orc's, but uh, they look kinda weird to me


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2011)

Race defines what levels your skills start at, and not much else besides what people call you, and racial abilities.

I started as a redguard and I primarily use magic in my left hand and a sword in my right, with heavy armor. My friend was a mage/thief/archer mix. I forget what race he chose...but it doesn't matter. Each race has a racial ability, orcs are one of the only useful ones if I recall correctly. Makes them super strong temporarily once a day. But racial abilities are kind of forgotten after a while.

I'd go with whatever is most cosmetically pleasing to you, tbh. Might be a little harder to start training a skill, but it wouldn't take long to train it up.


EDIT: and really make sure to use those guardian stones. I forgot, and I probably missed out on dozens of skill-level ups because of it. Each stone provides a 25% experience boost to 1/3 of the skills. Can only use one at a time of course, so choose wisely.


----------



## Costello (Dec 10, 2011)

I have finished the Stormcloak quest line, well fuck me that was amazing. It's probably the part I loved the most so far.
so far I've done:
- the Thieves guild questline
- the Stormcloak questline
- about half of the main questline
- other random quests
- my character is a lvl 39 nord, thief/warrior (sneak 100, archery 100, one-handed 90, etc.)

- my current game is 70 hours long so far, I'll probably be playing a lot longer
- once I've completed the game as far as possible, I'll probably start over and use magic.
- one of the things I spend most of my time doing is locating shouts and retrieving them.

I absolutely loved the Stormcloak questline.


Spoiler



Invading cities was awesome, especially the first time with Whiterun. Thrilling !


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2011)

I think I did about 1/4 of the main quest line, finished the Thieves Guild up to the point of what I assume to be the final quest, getting rid of the skeleton key...but it's awesome so I decided to ditch the quest and keep it.

Finished the College Questline which was also pretty awesome. One of the bosses really kicked my ass though. I had to fight like a coward for 15 minutes to beat it.

I got to level 47.

Probably going for the Dark Brotherhood when I start playing again, then Stormcloaks.


----------



## Costello (Dec 10, 2011)

ah, so the college questline is what used to be the "mages guild" in Oblivion ?


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty much. The questline is somewhat short, but it's awesome all the same.

Though I use my College room as a storage room, and that damn place is literally a dragon magnet. Almost every time I visit there, there's a dragon waiting for me.

Pretty humorous though. Once, an Elder dragon came after me, but got bored and flew over to the nearby town I forgot the name of.
Sat in the middle of town and basically just ate every person it could find. It was hilarious. Didn't give a shit about me, even when I started chucking fireballs at it. It just sat there eating people.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Race defines what levels your skills start at, and not much else besides what people call you, and racial abilities.
> 
> I started as a redguard and I primarily use magic in my left hand and a sword in my right, with heavy armor. My friend was a mage/thief/archer mix. I forget what race he chose...but it doesn't matter. Each race has a racial ability, orcs are one of the only useful ones if I recall correctly. Makes them super strong temporarily once a day. *But racial abilities are kind of forgotten after a while.*
> 
> ...


True, but I've just turned up the difficulty a bit and now I really need them. Just used it to battle 5 Draugr Deathlords at the same time, incredibly handy. I doubt there are better racial powers than the Orc.
You can customize the characters head to an incredible extent, so looks aren't really that important. Next to that is the fact that you're always wearing armour, you hardly see your character at any time.



Costello said:


> I have finished the Stormcloak quest line, well fuck me that was amazing. It's probably the part I loved the most so far.
> so far I've done:
> - the Thieves guild questline
> - the Stormcloak questline
> ...


70 hours already?! Don't you have work to do or something, damn that's a lot, I've got it too though, but I just have to go to school 
I've played for 75 hours now, level 51 Orc, Thief/Warrior, starting to use magic. I've done almost nothing of the Main Quest, or any other questline  I basically do whatever I please to do.
I have over 200k cash at the moment, that's where most of my time went to, scavenging and selling shit, I love it 


Hells Malice said:


> I think I did about 1/4 of the main quest line, finished the Thieves Guild up to the point of what I assume to be the final quest, getting rid of the skeleton key...but it's awesome so I decided to ditch the quest and keep it.
> 
> Finished the College Questline which was also pretty awesome. One of the bosses really kicked my ass though. I had to fight like a coward for 15 minutes to beat it.
> 
> ...


Nice move with that Skeleton key


----------



## Costello (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't bother with the skeleton key. Lockpicking is incredibly easy to me anyway (and even at a low level of lockpicking). I have never used any perk for lockpicking, it's just way too easy. But on the other hand, I like picking locks.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 11, 2011)

SKYRIM won GOTY!


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 11, 2011)

Costello said:


> I didn't bother with the skeleton key. Lockpicking is incredibly easy to me anyway (and even at a low level of lockpicking). I have never used any perk for lockpicking, it's just way too easy. But on the other hand, I like picking locks.



It's easy, but this just makes it ludicrously easy, master lock or not, lol.
Reading into it and finishing the quest wasn't that rewarding anyway.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 11, 2011)

Question, which update should i use? All three, or just the latest?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2011)

Ryupower said:


> General stability improvements
> Optimize performance for Core 2 Duo CPUs (PC)
> Fixed Radiant Story incorrectly filling certain roles
> Fixed magic resistances not calculating properly
> ...


I got most of those bugs (like the books issue and the dragon animation), and I have a Core2 Duo, so optimizations are always welcome 

I cannot wait for the 4GB patch. I'm using the unofficial one and it works like a charm (sped up my game massively) 



Gundam Eclipse said:


> Question, which update should i use? All three, or just the latest?


Usually you just apply the latest.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't bother with the skeleton key. Lockpicking is incredibly easy to me anyway (and even at a low level of lockpicking). I have never used any perk for lockpicking, it's just way too easy. But on the other hand, I like picking locks.
> ...


Same here, lockpicking is already incredibly easy, I have over 100 lockpicks anyway (all found on bandits/stolen), I never ever have to buy any.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 11, 2011)

Uh, the game should be able to run on high-medium, but i get recommended low.
Tried looking up requirements, and i think i meet them all.
I haven't installed any mods, only applied the 1.3 update.
This is the laptop i am using:
http://www8.hp.com/emea_middle_east/en/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=5116525
Check that for specifications.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Uh, the game should be able to run on high-medium, but i get recommended low.
> Tried looking up requirements, and i think i meet them all.
> I haven't installed any mods, only applied the 1.3 update.
> This is the laptop i am using:
> ...


Did the same thing with me, but I can run it fine at Ultra  Just set the settings to High/Ultra and see how your laptop performs, if the FPS is bearable, keep those settings, else lower it.
Don't listen too much to installers.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 11, 2011)

I tried running at high, but whenever i try look at something far, or not at the ground, it slows down quite a bit.
Don't suppose the ram mod can fix this...?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 12, 2011)

derp nvm, turns out i had switchable graphics.
Game runs perfectly on high after switching woo!
ITS SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Costello (Dec 12, 2011)

what did you "switch" on for the graphics to get better? just wondering...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 12, 2011)

Guess that sounded confusing, what i meant was that i have two graphic cards.
One is the Intel HD Graphics, the other is AMD Radeon 6770M or something(Check in the link above)
Turns out all i needed to do was assign AMD to Skyrim, and now it runs perfectly :3
Sorry for the confusion :C


----------



## Costello (Dec 12, 2011)

ah, makes sense. Your laptop is quite good indeed from what I see in the specs! The game must look pretty smooth on it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah it looks wonderful


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 12, 2011)

Been hearing so much about this game but without the money to get it, I haven't gotten to play it. ;O;

Trying to get it up and running now on my PC, hopefully it'll run it without any issues. Thanks Raul, I looked up the 4 GB patch thing, and it seems like it might help my performance greatly. Here's to hoping! I want an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2011)

By the way, does anyone know any method to use the unofficial 4GB patch on a non-steam Skyrim (as in pirated)?


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 12, 2011)

Satangel said:


> By the way, does anyone know any method to use the unofficial 4GB patch on a non-steam Skyrim (as in pirated)?



Well guys... fuck. I tried all I could and nothing can get this game to run at a decent speed on my computer, even with all the optimization...

Yeah, Satangel. I found this:

http://www.ntcore.com/4gb_patch.php

Info here:

*snip, nevermind, I guess the site is blocked*

Just direct the patcher to your "TESV.exe" and you're good to go.

Enjoy the game for me. ;O;


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, does anyone know any method to use the unofficial 4GB patch on a non-steam Skyrim (as in pirated)?
> ...


Will try it tonight, I suppose the official patch will fix my problems too, it's only a matter of time before my (already not so slow game) gets a speed-up!
Thanks!

The game is incredibly light on requirements, it's really sad you can't run it.... Are you 100% your computer is too weak?


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 12, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



Yeah... I surpass every single requirement _immensely, _the damn issue is that I have an integrated graphics card on this damn thing so it won't run it well... 

It's a shame, too, since it's got like, 4 GB RAM, a super Duo core processor, etc. it doesn't mean anything when Intel is handling the graphics.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it just me, or when you are in Riverwood, you can just continuously sneak attack Ralof as much as you want to raise Sneak?
That's what seems to be happening in Gerdur's house, been sneak attacking him for a while, and he doesn't do anything besides warn me, Sneak is already at 40 something.
Also leveled up a bit.
Is this a bug or something?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 13, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Is it just me, or when you are in Riverwood, you can just continuously sneak attack Ralof as much as you want to raise Sneak?
> That's what seems to be happening in Gerdur's house, been sneak attacking him for a while, and he doesn't do anything besides warn me, Sneak is already at 40 something.
> Also leveled up a bit.
> Is this a bug or something?


That's just Skyrim man, there are loads of bugs like that. If you want to keep training sneak like that, fine, it seems kind of boring to me :/
The Wiki says "If you hit him with weapons or magic in the tutorial dungeon, he won't attack you. So you can level your attack skills on him if you feel like it."


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 13, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or when you are in Riverwood, you can just continuously sneak attack Ralof as much as you want to raise Sneak?
> ...


Eh, I just did it because i found it lulzy.
Game is fucking awesome, just killed my first dragon, one hell of a challenging battle.
Took it down with a combination of arrows and dual wield magic~


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, does anyone know any method to use the unofficial 4GB patch on a non-steam Skyrim (as in pirated)?
> ...


I got an error, 'couldn't open the executable'


----------



## raulpica (Dec 15, 2011)

Satangel said:


> By the way, does anyone know any method to use the unofficial 4GB patch on a non-steam Skyrim (as in pirated)?


I just use this one: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013

Works flawlessly.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, does anyone know any method to use the unofficial 4GB patch on a non-steam Skyrim (as in pirated)?
> ...


Thanks, it worked too  Don't experience much difference though.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone know of an efficient way to get daedric hearts?  I want to smith a full set of daedric armor and weapons, but daedric hearts seem kind of rare.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 15, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Anyone know of an efficient way to get daedric hearts?  I want to smith a full set of daedric armor and weapons, but daedric hearts seem kind of rare.


Enthir at the college of winterhold sells them, for I think something like 600 gold. Can't remember.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Anyone know of an efficient way to get daedric hearts?  I want to smith a full set of daedric armor and weapons, but daedric hearts seem kind of rare.


Daedric quests, that's how I got my armor. There's one quest that you can get 4-5 hearts out of and it's pretty easy.



Spoiler: Quest spoiler



At the end, kill him and you get access to the mine which has more Daedrics


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

Winterhold...is that the place where you have to cast a spell on a symbol on the ground to prove that you're worthy of entering?  I think I visited there very early in the game and didn't have enough magicka to cast a fear spell.  Haven't gone back since...too many side quests on my plate 

I know, I suck.  I just haven't had much time to play.  I've had the game since launch and I'm only about 20 hours in 

*EDIT*
Thanks, prowler!  I'll look into that.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 17, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Anyone know of an efficient way to get daedric hearts?  I want to smith a full set of daedric armor and weapons, but daedric hearts seem kind of rare.


Go to Whiterun --> Jorvaskkr --> Kodlak his office, there's a plate there that respawns every few days (3 in-game days I think) with a Daedra Heart on top of it.
Furthermore I just check some merchants (there's an alchemy shop in Whiterun too) and see if I can buy a Daedra Heart from them. There are always a few merchants that have them, just store them to use later.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 18, 2011)

Satangel said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



Sweet! Glad it works for ya. =D I got Skyrim as a Christmas gift guys! It's so awesome. It's... Indescribable. So vast, so pretty... So beautiful. ;O; Such an impressive game. 

Anywho. So, I stole some Stormcloak's horse, and they've hired thugs to kill me. Any way to get on good terms with them again? They sent these guys, like, through a mountain to find me too. I'm scared. ;O;


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 18, 2011)

You just need to beat the crap out of them until they're all dead, or scared of you.

Or at least that's how I make people stop buggin' me.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 18, 2011)

Question, do the rate at which dragons appear increase as you progress in the Main Quest?
So far i have only progressed to the point where


Spoiler



You kill your first dragon outside Whiterun


Recently, after a long while, a dragon(only the second i have faced) came outta fucking nowhere in some village i don't remember. I came out of the inn, and bam, landed right in the middle and vomited fire everywhere.
Was easily defeated due to, well, easy difficulty settings, and because every single guard was after it. 'Twas a blood dragon IIRC, and i was around lvl 20.
Jesus, this game is addiction incarnate. Haven't played any other game at all @@;


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2011)

The dragon encounters are unscripted, so it's impossible to say. Some people get 10 dragons before level 20, and if you're like me, only one or two dare show their faces.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 18, 2011)

Can someone explain how exactly do I recharge enchanted weapons?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Can someone explain how exactly do I recharge enchanted weapons?


Select the weapon in question and press right bumper (or was it left). It will then prompt you to select a filled soul gem to do the charging.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 18, 2011)

Sterling said:


> The dragon encounters are unscripted, so it's impossible to say. Some people get 10 dragons before level 20, and if you're like me, only one or two dare show their faces.


Oh, i see...
Would raising the difficulty help by any chance? I am on the easiest >>; Not too confident in my skills, but i still wanna face moar dragons :C


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Question, do the rate at which dragons appear increase as you progress in the Main Quest?
> So far i have only progressed to the point where
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the dragon appearance rate increases with the main story, almost 100% sure it does. I'm a bit further in the main quest than you, and an NPC said something like 'Keep your eyes open for Dragons, their appearances will only increase from now on'. Also I've read that by the end of the main quest, you'll be fighting dragons very frequently.

Raising difficulty won't help, just make them harder to kill. I suggest you do that though, I'm playing on Expert now, and it's still pretty easy. Put it on Adept (I think that's the middle option of the 5 difficulty options), it's more fun that way.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 18, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain how exactly do I recharge enchanted weapons?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 18, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Question, do the rate at which dragons appear increase as you progress in the Main Quest?
> ...


Yep, I didn't almost get any dragons at the beginning, now I'm getting a few every now and then. And if you really want dragons, just go on one of the "nests" and you'll find plenty 

Be aware that most of them are Ancient Dragons and will whoop your ass ruthlessly.

Playing on Expert here too, the game is not too easy, nor too difficult (even if I have to reload quite a bit in some situations).


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 18, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > The dragon encounters are unscripted, so it's impossible to say. Some people get 10 dragons before level 20, and if you're like me, only one or two dare show their faces.
> ...




Make your way to the Mage College. Dear freakin' god do lots of dragons raid that place.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Satangel (Dec 22, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...


I've just done some quests for the Collego of Winterhold (after 90 hours I just decided to go have a look ), but didn't get any attacks near that location. Maybe it's just your game. I did encounter an epic Vigilant of Stendarr vs some kind of special Vampire breed though, was amazing and that Vampire was really strong! At least as strong as a Dragon Priest, I had to sneak/shot her all the time, incredibly strong magic. I really need to start investing in Magic Resistance or so, it's just about the only thing that can hurt me atm.

Also, this is a mod that adds an enchanting table to the Whiterun house, which is INCREDIBLY handy. I still don't get why the fuck they didn't give us that option natively, so annoying to run up to Dragonsreach to get my enchantment fix 
Lvl 55, 260k gold, 90 hours of gaming time.


----------



## Zalda (Dec 23, 2011)

hey, got a question;

do you, in any quest/storyline, get a horse as a reward? ever? like in the DB in Oblivion you got shadowmere, a free horse, which was pretty damn handy.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 23, 2011)

Zalda said:


> hey, got a question;
> 
> do you, in any quest/storyline, get a horse as a reward? ever? like in the DB in Oblivion you got shadowmere, a free horse, which was pretty damn handy.


With the Dark brotherhood quest you get a horse also called shadowmere.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey, whats a good way to get Grand soul gems filled with grand soul? Just got an awesomefuck conjuring staff which summons a Daedric...something, which is powerful as fuck. The charge is really low now though, need to fill it up, and also need the gems for future use so i don't end up in a bind midcombat.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 24, 2011)

Get the Black Star.
It fills with grand souls from any human killed. Shitty you can only do it one at a time...but yeah. That's how I got grand souls, aside from finding or buying pre-filled gems.

If you wanna flll charges, just pick up any and every soul gem you find. You don't want to waste big ones on it, even if it takes several smaller ones to fill it. Or get a Black Star...because it's easy to fill, lol.

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/The_Black_Star


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 24, 2011)

Shit that sounds fucking amazing. MUST HAVE.
Thanks!


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't wait until January when the Creator's Kit comes out, what's basically the reason I bought it for the PC.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 24, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Hey, whats a good way to get Grand soul gems filled with grand soul? Just got an awesomefuck conjuring staff which summons a Daedric...something, which is powerful as fuck. The charge is really low now though, need to fill it up, and also need the gems for future use so i don't end up in a bind midcombat.


You can also get Grand souls by trapping Mammoth souls. I do that by buying the unfilled souls from Farengar. I also make use of the clean Azura's Star, which is the reward you get for not pissing off Azura.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Get the Black Star.
> It fills with grand souls from any human killed. Shitty you can only do it one at a time...but yeah. That's how I got grand souls, aside from finding or buying pre-filled gems.
> 
> If you wanna flll charges, just pick up any and every soul gem you find. You don't want to waste big ones on it, even if it takes several smaller ones to fill it. Or get a Black Star...because it's easy to fill, lol.
> ...





Sterling said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, whats a good way to get Grand soul gems filled with grand soul? Just got an awesomefuck conjuring staff which summons a Daedric...something, which is powerful as fuck. The charge is really low now though, need to fill it up, and also need the gems for future use so i don't end up in a bind midcombat.
> ...


Azura's Star is basically the other option you get near the end of that quest, I liked the Black Star more but it sort of acts as the same thing.
Black Star/Azura's Star is incredibly handy, probably the handiest item I've encountered, just amazing.

Also, I found the soul gem has more fills-perk very handy too, you can unlock it in enchanting pretty easily, it was worth it IMHO.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/skyrim-acceleration-layer-offers-cpu-optimization-up-to-20fps-performance-boost/


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> http://www.dsogaming...formance-boost/


There are some really interesting mods out there, especially concerning the performance of Skyrim, but I'd rather wait until Bethesda copies these mods and puts them into an official patch. That way I'm more confident in putting it in my game, and I know it's a quality enhancement. It will take some time, but I'm fine with waiting, I have time enough and my Skyrim runs fast enough IMHO.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 25, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dsogaming...formance-boost/
> ...


Yeah, still thought i would post it since it may prove useful to someone, maybe i was wrong >>;


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 25, 2011)

Where can I download the 1.3 patch?


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 25, 2011)

PC
get it over Steam (if you have the auto-update setting to keep game updated the you should have 1.3)

THERE IS NOT PC 1.3  download, patch (ALL Update will be like this)
you can ONLY them  over steam


Ps3
have the the ps3 download it

360
have the the 360 download it


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 25, 2011)

Ryupower said:


> PC
> get it over Steam
> 
> THERE IS NOT PC 1.3  download, patch (ALL Update will be like this)
> you can ONLY them  over steam


D:
What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> > PC
> ...


Pirate it. I won't tell you how, look for it yourself, i found the update within seconds.
:< Can't tell ya because rules, and i am not sure if i can give hints.

BTW i am assuming you pirated the game, if you bought it, then register it on Steam or something, not sure how it works.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 25, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> > PC
> ...


If you're using a pirated version, just go on *insert popular torrent site here* and search for Skyrim. One of the results should be "The.Elder.Scrolls.V.Skyrim.Update.4-RELOADED". That's version 1.31. You can get later patches like this also.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Ryupower said:
> ...



Thanks was also wondering this, will do soon.


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2011)

or you can get the legit version from steam since theres a discount lately


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2011)

Costello said:


> or you can get the legit version from steam since theres a discount lately


I'm getting the complete legit Skyrim experience in a few years, Skyrim + DLC + patches. And by then, the mods will really have evolved the game, can't wait to see what they come up with.
I thought about buying the game now but I would hate having to shell another 20 euros for the DLC...


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 26, 2011)

Costello said:


> or you can get the legit version from steam since theres a discount lately


it WAS $40.19 for 24h now it is $59.99


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2011)

Too bad I have to miss this game for 4 weeks  Stupid exams. Now I'm just filling my time with searching mods for Skyrim, which I should install/check later, instead of actually playing the game. Can't wait, 23th of January I'm back in business!


----------



## Zalda (Jan 3, 2012)

could anyone tell me how logn it takes to complete the main story, if you just keep playing it, nothing else?

and will i get a horse via any quest line, or do i have to buy it?


----------



## smealum (Jan 3, 2012)

Zalda said:


> and will i get a horse via any quest line, or do i have to buy it?


Yeah, you do :


Spoiler



You get Shadowmere through the Dark Brotherhood questline.


It takes some time getting there though, so you might want to consider buying one before. Or you could always just steal it.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 3, 2012)

Zalda said:


> could anyone tell me how logn it takes to complete the main story, if you just keep playing it, nothing else?
> 
> and will i get a horse via any quest line, or do i have to buy it?


You can buy one, the main quest doesn't provide one unfortunately and it doesn't take that long to complete but it is very disappointing all though better than oblivion



Spoiler



You do get the fastest horse in the game ( Shadowmere ) by completing the Dark Brotherhood quest line ,  I would definitely suggest doing it, I love the Brotherhood  or you could even just become a werewolf ( Through Companions quest line ) as in beast form they are faster than horses 




Edit : Ninja'd


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 3, 2012)

Zalda said:


> could anyone tell me how logn it takes to complete the main story, if you just keep playing it, nothing else?
> 
> and will i get a horse via any quest line, or do i have to buy it?


It didn't take me all that long to beat. Hmmm 6 hours tops? Just a guess.



Spoiler



You get a black horse with red eyes called Shodowmere in the Dark Brotherhood questline.



Wow, ninja'd twice ha ha.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's fun casting fury on friendly people then killing them.


----------



## Zalda (Jan 10, 2012)

smealum said:


> Zalda said:
> 
> 
> > and will i get a horse via any quest line, or do i have to buy it?
> ...





Danny600kill said:


> Zalda said:
> 
> 
> > could anyone tell me how logn it takes to complete the main story, if you just keep playing it, nothing else?
> ...





Scott-105 said:


> Zalda said:
> 
> 
> > could anyone tell me how logn it takes to complete the main story, if you just keep playing it, nothing else?
> ...


tnx to you all )


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2012)

Creation Kit (PC only) still aimed at January!


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2012)

should be out there in the next few days then.

I'm surprised because I bought the retail Skyrim for PC, updated with the latest patches & fixes, and yet there are still a few obvious bugs
- the Esbern bug hasn't been fixed (Esbern has no dialogs) I had to download the unofficial fix manually
- in my house in Windhelm, when I try to place a mage staff in one of the weapon display cases, it just places the staff in the air in a random position
- When I was at some shrine (could be namira, or dibella, or something) after restoring an object on the shrine, I started flying in the sky and then nothing happened, I stayed in the sky for ages waiting for something to happen. So I reloaded my latest save, did it again, and this time I got a spirit talking to me while in the air. Weird.
- in some cave near a wall containing a word of power (can't remember which cave though), one of the walls in the room apparently didn't have collisions enabled, so I was able to walk through the wall and get out of the "visible world", as in, I found myself in a blue void and was able to walk into the cave, in and out again.

Note that no matter how many bugs I find it doesn't change the way I feel about the game-- it's my all time favorite game  
I think I'm over 100 hours now on my current game. Level 44... doesn't go up too fast lately...


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was at the winter hold college in the library
I was messing around, jumped onto a bucket with a mop in it, fell through the floor and continued falling for inf

2 dragons spawned at the same exact place, one just hovered there doing nothing, even after I attacked it
the other one was attacking

I thought I found an inf magic glitch but after some research it was just a quest reward for cleansing the college (fortify magic +100)   

in various stores if you break in after dark when they are asleep you can still hear them playing their dialog as if they were at the counter



anyway, im finding this alot harder then oblivion was, even on the easiest setting
relying on magic now instead of just swinging my sword around and killing everything in a few hits
like the new (well recycled from fallout 3) lockpick system, the old was trash
wish there were cheaper houses though at the beginning of the game (oblivion had 2000, where skyrim cheapest is 5000) took me a while to acquire it


----------



## YayMii (Jan 20, 2012)

Costello said:


> should be out there in the next few days then.
> 
> I'm surprised because I bought the retail Skyrim for PC, updated with the latest patches & fixes, and yet there are still a few obvious bugs
> - the Esbern bug hasn't been fixed (Esbern has no dialogs) I had to download the unofficial fix manually
> ...


Well, didn't they say they wouldn't modify the data files until all the coded bugs are out? That would explain the Esbern bug and the glitched/missing collisions.


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2012)

ah, I had no idea... that explains it, but it's still a bit weird IMO. I guess they have their reasons.
It's nearly impossible to complete the game without the esbern fix though


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2012)

update: they announced that fix 1.4 and Creation kit were coming.
i've read the huge list of bugfixes, it's impressive but they didnt list any of the bugs I mentioned before



Spoiler: bugfix list for 1.4



*Current 1.4 Changelog (all platforms unless noted)*​[/left]*NEW FEATURES*​[/left]
Skyrim launcher support for Steam Workshop (PC)
*BUG FIXES*​[/left]
General optimizations for memory and performance
Fixed occasional issue with armor and clothing not displaying properly when placed on mannequin’s in player’s house. (PS3)
Improved compiler optimization settings (PC)
Long term play optimizations for memory and performance (PS3)
Memory optimizations related to scripting
Fixed crashes related to pathing and AI
Fixed crash in Haemar’s Shame if player had already completed “A Daedra’s Best Friend”
Fixed rare crash with loading saved games
Fixed issue with accented characters not displaying properly at the end of a line
Master Criminal achievement/trophy unlocks properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian
Fixed issue where dragon priest masks would not render correctly
Fixed issue where quests would incorrectly progress after reloading a save
Fixed issues with placing and removing books from bookshelves in the player’s home
Fixed issue where weapon racks and plaques would not work correctly in player’s house if player immediately visits their house before purchasing any furnishing.
Fixed issue where the player house in Windhelm would not clean up properly
Fixed crash related to giant attacks and absorb spells
Fixed issue with ash piles not cleaning up properly
Fixed occasional issue where overwriting an existing save would fail
Fixed memory crash with container menu
Fixed infinite loop with bookshelves
Fixed issue where traps in Shalidor’s Maze would not work properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian versions
Fixed issue where transforming back to human from werewolf would occasionally not fail
Bows and daggers will display properly when placed on weapon racks
*QUEST FIXES*​[/left]
The Unusual Gem inside the Thalmor Embassy is now accessible after finishing “Diplomatic Immunity”
In “Breaching Security”, the quest token is no longer required to receive a fortune reading from Olava the Feeble
Fixed issue where Galmar would not complete Joining the Stormcloaks properly if “Season Unending” was an active quest
Fixed issue where starting “Season Unending” after finishing “Joining the Stormcloaks” would prevent “The Jagged Crown” from starting properly.
Fixed issue progressing through “Message to Whiterun” while “Season Unending” was still open would block progression for both quests.
In “Arniel’s Endeavor”, fixed issue where a quest journal would trigger multiple times
In “Forbidden Legend”, the amulet fragment can no longer disappear after player leaves a dungeon without taking it
Fixed rare issue in “Forbidden Legend” where killing Mikrul Gauldurson while sneaking would make his corpse unaccessible
In “The White Phial”, the phial can no longer disappear if player leaves dungeon without taking it
“The White Phial” will now start properly if player already has a briar heart in their inventory
Player can no longer get stuck in Misty Grove after completing “A Night to Remember”
Fixed issue where leaving Riften during “A Chance Arrangement” would prevent quest from progressing
In “Darkness Returns”, a door in Twilight Sepulcher will properly open if the player leaves the dungeon for an extended period of time before completing the quest
In “Revealing the Unseen”, if the player leaves the Oculory for an extended period of time after placing the focusing crystal and returns, the quest will proceed correctly
“Onmund’s Request” will now start properly if player has already found Enthir’s staff before receiving this quest
Fixed instance where Tonilia would stop buying stolen items and also would not give Guild Leader Armor
“Repairing the Phial” will start properly if player already has unmelting snow or mammoth tusk in their inventory
Finding Pantea’s Flute before speaking with Pantea no longer prevents her quest from updating
In “The Coming of the Dawn”, fixed rare instance where a quest object would spawn incorrectly on the Katariah during Hail Sithis
Fixed rare issue in “The Mind of Madness” where player is unable to equip the Wabbajack
Fixed issue in “Pieces of the Past” where Mehrunes Dagon’s Razor will not trigger properly if player leaves the cell for extended period of time before activating it
“Blood’s Honor” will start properly if you visited and completed Driftshade and an extended period of time passes before starting the quest.
Fixed rare issue where “Dampened Spirits” would not start properly
Fixed issue where player would be unable to become Thane of Riften if they purchased a home first
Fixed issue where killing guards in Cidhna Mine would block progression for “No One Escapes Cidhna Mine”
Fixed numerous issues with “Blood on the Ice” not triggering properly
In “Blood on the Ice”, Calixto can now be killed if player owns a house in Windhelm
In “The Cure for Madness”, killing Cicero then resurrecting him no longer impedes quest progress
Fixed rare issue in “To Kill an Empire” where an NPC would fail to die properly
Clearing Knifepoint Ridge before starting “Boethiah’s Champion” no longer prevents quest from starting.




http://www.bethblog.com/2012/01/19/news-on-the-creation-kit-and-game-updates/


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 21, 2012)

Is it possible to play Skyrim on a Netbook?


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2012)

unless your netbook is super powerful and you bought it for around $1000, probably not


----------



## YayMii (Jan 22, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Is it possible to play Skyrim on a Netbook?


It's not possible. My Macbook Air (running Windows, mind you) barely plays Skyrim, and it has an i7.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 22, 2012)

Huh? My laptop runs Skyrim just fine D:
...or am i being an idiot in thinking netbooks and laptops are the same thing? >>;

Anyways, thought I would post this here, worth checking out :3
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6176


----------



## Satangel (Jan 22, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Huh? My laptop runs Skyrim just fine D:
> ...or am i being an idiot in thinking netbooks and laptops are the same thing? >>;
> 
> Anyways, thought I would post this here, worth checking out :3
> http://www.skyrimnex...ile.php?id=6176


Laptops are the heavier (both in performances and weight) equivalent of the netbooks. Netbooks are usually 11 inch/13 inch big, very light to carry and made to quickly make notes. Not for games at all.
Laptops are good at everything (IMHO not for gaming but that's another discussion)

Nice mod, I've got my eye on it for a week now, so much updates! I like it


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 22, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Huh? My laptop runs Skyrim just fine D:
> ...or am i being an idiot in thinking netbooks and laptops are the same thing? >>;
> 
> Anyways, thought I would post this here, worth checking out :3
> http://www.skyrimnex...ile.php?id=6176



It's basically the same thing, but netbooks have greater battery length and less powerful. They're mostly used for internet browsing and text processing.

EDIT : ninja'd


----------



## YayMii (Jan 22, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Huh? My laptop runs Skyrim just fine D:
> ...or am i being an idiot in thinking netbooks and laptops are the same thing? >>;


A netbook is an 11" or smaller laptop designed to be small and lightweight, and tend to have a long battery life. The downside with netbooks is that they tend to have incredibly weak specs (i.e. Intel Atom), and are really only powerful enough to browse the web and take notes.


----------



## Costello (Jan 23, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? My laptop runs Skyrim just fine D:
> ...


hm I don't understand what this mod does? I've read most of the page and it's still quite unclear... the author is apparently not a native english speaker, it makes it a bit difficult to understand, I think.
It looks quite huge but I'm still unable to tell what this adds to the game...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for explaining the differences between laptops and netbooks to me.
>>; Can't believe i didn't know that.

@[member='Costello']
If i understand it correctly, it basically alters the way encounters spawn and work on the world map.
For example, encounters based on regions, like finding mammoth's in a tundra based region.
Wild monsters can also spawn in groups, and in some cases, work as a team.
Each team/faction have a chance of fighting each other, like say, giants versus werewolves.
One of the files also alters the heights of some races, such as making giants taller.
Stuff like that basically. Makes the world more vibrant and immersive.
I haven't tried it myself yet though, waiting for a chance to get my legal copy before playing Skyrim again.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

What Gundam Eclipse says. Basically a lot more fighting going on in the world. I'm going to give it a try, if it's too much you can just remove the file and be done with it.
I think I'll like it to level up some skills though


----------



## Costello (Jan 23, 2012)

honestly, I'm just not going to bother until we have the creation kit out there.
Once that is out there we should have much much better mods on all levels, so I can't be arsed to look at mods right now, it's a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Costello said:


> honestly, I'm just not going to bother until we have the creation kit out there.
> Once that is out there we should have much much better mods on all levels, so I can't be arsed to look at mods right now, it's a bit underwhelming.


I'm not waiting that long. I've got some very handy mods so far:

- Categorized Favorites Menu
- Subliminal Traps + Deadly Traps
- Player Home Map Markers (lets you fasttravel directly to your houses)
- Dragon Bone + Pickaxe weight reduction
- Some graphics mods
- SkyUI
....


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2012)

they need to fix the storage containers
what I mean is have subcategories in storage containers rather then just jumbling everything together


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > honestly, I'm just not going to bother until we have the creation kit out there.
> ...


I've finally switched over to the Nexus Mod Manager, and installed SkyUI and other stuff. Thanks for this post


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...


Haven't done this either.... I've already got about 10 mods running (smaller mods, but still changes to the original game)
Will the NMM recognize these installed mods?
I should probably start using it too, now it's a real hassle to delete mods.

@Joe88 what I just do is say this container is only for potions, this one for all my alchemy shit, this one for my smithing stuff,.... All my loot is in Breezehome, several containers full with stuff.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2012)

thats what I do too:
I keep all my alchemic stuff in the chest in the lab (which includes potions, ingredients, food, scrolls)
weapons go in the chest next to my bed
armor and other various clothes go in the dresser next to the chest
precious gems and metals go in one of the nightstands next to bed
jewelry goes in the other nightstand
books in the bookcase 
other misc items go in the nightstand right outside my room

the alchemly lab chest needs to be better organized though, probably will move all food out


did a similar thing in oblivion with the water front home, had the grey foxes hideout as a backup pretty much right next door also


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Well better sorting is bound to happen, it'll come soon Joe  Probably will have it when I play through Skyrim again.
Another mod I use is Breezehome enchanting table, incredibly handy, I'm sick of running up to Dragonsreach!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Well better sorting is bound to happen, it'll come soon Joe  Probably will have it when I play through Skyrim again.
> Another mod I use is Breezehome enchanting table, incredibly handy, I'm sick of running up to Dragonsreach!


Haha, same here! Too bad it didn't work when I installed it manually, I hope now that I've installed it with NMM, it will work 

NMM supports most of the most popular mods out there.

Have you got some nice advices on graphic enhancing mods?

I've only got:

Enhanced Blood Textures
Enhanced Night Skyrim - Color Galaxy
Enhanced Night Skyrim - High Stars (what's the difference between these two? dunno)
Lush Grass
Lush Trees
RWT: Realistic Water Textures
Glowing Ore Veins 300

All those "HD" packs don't look to do much... Maybe I am wrong just from looking at screenshots?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Well better sorting is bound to happen, it'll come soon Joe  Probably will have it when I play through Skyrim again.
> ...


Haven't messed too much with HD packs, mainly because my GFX card only has about 512MB of RAM, and if I would install everything in a higher resolution it'll likely start to lag. I'm also using RWT, Glowing Ore and Lush though!
I'm planning on using this mod:

NPC clothing retexture

Because IMHO it really really helps, it just looks so much better.
Otherwise I'm also using Capes for armours , Enhanced Night Skyrim.
And this one I'll try but likely will cause too much lag. Skyrim HD Textures


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Skyrim HD Textures


Just tried that one, it's nice, but it only has Whiterun and Solitude. For example, in Riften lots of textures are still SD.

It also brings nice slowdowns here (GTX260 896MB VRAM). Not worth it, imho.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Skyrim HD Textures
> ...


Not even with the 4GB RAM fix?
I won't install it so far, seems incomplete and don't want to play with lag. I'll keep it on my to-watch list


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 24, 2012)

There's this graphic mod as well, can be turned on and off ingame apparently:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142

Its a pretty big FPS killer though, good for screenshots though.
Also, this is useful for Destruction users:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1245#content

Vanilla destruction is a bit too weak for my tastes, this fixes that~

And finally:
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2063#content

Allows you to convert dragon souls to perks, which IMHO is awesome.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


I'm using the latest patch (1.3) which integrates it, so yeah.



Gundam Eclipse said:


> There's this graphic mod as well, can be turned on and off ingame apparently:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142
> 
> Its a pretty big FPS killer though, good for screenshots though.
> ...


The first one looks like one of those ENBseries stuff. I tried one called Ultra Realistic Skyrim or something, and it sucked massively. It just made the game more dark.
This one seems nice though, so I might try it.

The soul to perk thing looks awesome, but methinks it's cheating. I might use it after I've finished the game though, just to have every perk


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 24, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> And finally:
> http://skyrimnexus.c...id=2063#content
> 
> Allows you to convert dragon souls to perks, which IMHO is awesome.


You get perk points beyond 50. Whats the point in that. Perk is what breaking the game. *Looks at blacksmithing, enchanting, alchemy and sneak*. Oh well. Its still funny to one hit everyone


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2012)

Creation Kit coming out this tuesday!

+ we're also getting another surprise for Skyrim! Don't know if it's PC only, we'll see.


----------



## kevan (Feb 5, 2012)

*Has spent his recent time in Skyrim making Iron Daggers... only 7 more levels to 100 smithing ._.*


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 5, 2012)

kevan said:


> *Has spent his recent time in Skyrim making Iron Daggers... only 7 more levels to 100 smithing ._.*



I know how you feel. I dunno what Whiterun does with its abundance of Leather Gauntlets....


----------



## kevan (Feb 5, 2012)

It's funny. I buy all the Ingots and Leather strips. Make around 15-20 daggers. Go to Skyforge. Buy more. Make another 15-20 daggers. Wait two days. Repeat.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 5, 2012)

is it just me or does this look like kratos


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> is it just me or does this look like kratos



Minus being a big green orc and kinda lacking some of the characteristics (appropriate scars, hair, and being an orc doesn't help.



kevan said:


> It's funny. I buy all the Ingots and Leather strips. Make around 15-20 daggers. Go to Skyforge. Buy more. Make another 15-20 daggers. Wait two days. Repeat.



Do basically the same thing with potions. Go to the alchemy shops, buy everything, make a thousand points, resell them for all of (or more of) my money back, rinse and repeat. Buffs your Alchemy and gets you easy cash. You also can get some pretty nice coin by just picking up every single ingredient you find and making crap with them.


----------



## kevan (Feb 6, 2012)

kevan said:


> It's funny. I buy all the Ingots and Leather strips. Make around 15-20 daggers. Go to Skyforge. Buy more. Make another 15-20 daggers. Wait two days. Repeat.





> Do basically the same thing with potions. Go to the alchemy shops, buy everything, make a thousand points, resell them for all of (or more of) my money back, rinse and repeat. Buffs your Alchemy and gets you easy cash. You also can get some pretty nice coin by just picking up every single ingredient you find and making crap with them.


Don't care much for alchemy ._.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 7, 2012)

The Creation Kit
and
Official High Resolution Texture Pack (Free DLC)
are now on steam

and this may be that surprise




Spoiler



http://www.joystiq.c...h-resolution-t/




Bethesda tells us that the Steam Workshop is having some issues at the moment and Valve's Portal mod should reappear shortly.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2012)

[yt]M2DshotexMU[/yt]

That's just..... WOW. LotR force is strong in this one....


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYOFLqItuW4

Thanks for not adding this amazing stuff bethesda. I mean, its not like we wanted this or something.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 9, 2012)

could always be added in via dlc


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 25, 2012)

WHY IS THIS NOT A TV SERIES YET
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEMD28MMtNg
Three parts out so far, watch em, they are awesome


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 25, 2012)

Double post, but I just came across this, dunno if anyone else knows/posted this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzHXt6n1QhM&feature=g-vrec&context=G2b3040fRVAAAAAAAAAA
This and Aggression are


----------



## shamown (Mar 2, 2012)

can anyone tell me how to integrate Skyrim into Steam?


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 2, 2012)

shamown said:


> can anyone tell me how to integrate Skyrim into Steam?



If you bought it, "activate a product on steam" under the games tab.
If you pirated it, go to your Library tab, botton left corner click "add a game" > "Add a non-steam game" > find the game > run through steam


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know if you guys saw the videos but GameSpot is doing a weekly "Skyrim Mods of the Week" videos, it's quite fun

here's the latest one (can't find earlier ones though)

[yt]6PRrimVqQv0[/yt]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 2, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't know if you guys saw the videos but GameSpot is doing a weekly "Skyrim Mods of the Week" videos, it's quite fun
> 
> here's the latest one (can't find earlier ones though)
> 
> [yt]6PRrimVqQv0[/yt]


Thanks for sharing, this is awesome!
Got to get the Dragon Falls Manor


----------



## Jetowa (Mar 2, 2012)

gotta love exploding chickens


----------



## limecure (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm so pumped!  I'm just waiting on my graphics card to come in, then I can start building my new PC to play Skyrim at long last!  Trust me, it's been a long time coming. 

I ordered a Sapphire Radeon 7950 OC Edition, top of the line card.  I'm eager max Skyrim, do some modding, and jump in.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 28, 2012)

Bumping with rumor/news:
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-04-27-skyrim-patch-files-suggest-snow-elves-crossbows-for-dlc

CROSSBOWS
Also interacting with Falmer as a Snow Elf(assuming its a playable race) would be interesting as fuck D :
Also, what mods have you peeps been using? :V


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Also, what mods have you peeps been using? :V



I've been using:
• Open cities mod
• Enhanced blood
• Realistic Lighting
• More dragon loot (lol)
• Whiterun tree mod
• Realistic ragdolls
• Space Core lol
• HD DLC

The Open Cities mod makes the game unloadable though when I turn it off :S


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 29, 2012)

Been loving this game. It is very addicting. I have to ask though, what are some mods you guys recommend? Ever since I've been playing GTA IV with mods, I want to try all the best mods out there!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 29, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Been loving this game. It is very addicting. I have to ask though, what are some mods you guys recommend? Ever since I've been playing GTA IV with mods, I want to try all the best mods out there!


IMHO its all up to one's preference, but I would say:
SkyUI
Quality World Map
Enhanced Night
Deadly Dragons
Sounds of Skyrim
SkyBoost
Dragon Falls Manor

All I can think of ATM~


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Been loving this game. It is very addicting. I have to ask though, what are some mods you guys recommend? Ever since I've been playing GTA IV with mods, I want to try all the best mods out there!
> ...


Installed SkyUI. Will try out Skyboost & Dragon Falls Manor. Thanks! Google also led me to an awesome skyrim modding site.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


SkyrimNexus? Excellent site indeed.


----------



## triassic911 (May 22, 2012)

Guys, check this vid out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=j50u0zUeCmU


----------



## Satangel (May 22, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Guys, check this vid out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...d&v=j50u0zUeCmU


Seen it before, loved it. Excellent job, respect.


----------



## triassic911 (May 23, 2012)

HOLY SHIT

http://kotaku.com/5912518/skyrims-giant-dragon-wall-installed-on-a-regular-office-wall?utm_campaign=socialflow_kotaku_facebook&utm_source=kotaku_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Ryupower (May 25, 2012)

* Mounted Combat arrives in 1.6 Skyrim Update*



> *1.6 Update (all platforms unless specified)*
> NEW FEATURES
> Mounted Combat - Skyrim now allows you to do melee and ranged combat while riding a horse
> BUG FIXES
> ...


----------



## Satangel (May 25, 2012)

What an update, wow, nice


----------



## raulpica (May 25, 2012)

OH GAWD FINALLY.

It was a massive disappointement finding that there was no mounted combat (I mean, OoT did ranged combat in 1998! ) when I started playing, only to kinda forget about it thanks to the awesomeness of the game.

I can't wait to start playing it again  (kinda dropped it at Riften .-.)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 25, 2012)

WELP TIME TO POSTPONE RESTARTING SKYRIM EVEN MORE
Gonna restart from the beginning once either this or Dawnguard releases~ Keeping a large break in between to make the experience even better and fresh :3


----------



## Satangel (May 25, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> WELP TIME TO POSTPONE RESTARTING SKYRIM EVEN MORE
> Gonna restart from the beginning once either this or Dawnguard releases~ Keeping a large break in between to make the experience even better and fresh :3


QFT, I'm going to wait for my second playthrough (well actually I haven't even completed it, but ah well) until Dawnguard drops, OR even longer.... I can wait + the longer you wait, the better the mods/fixes are


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PjBSicSVqI&list=FLvZHe-SP3xC7DdOk4Ri8QBw&index=2&feature=plcp
Not watching the trailer myself, I wanna keep it a proper surprise experience >3> Go in blind~


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 5, 2012)

Forgive me for double posting, but I just wanted to ask about this:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=14037
If anyone has used it, how good is it? Does it work with the 1.6 BETA update?
Just collecting some mods before Dawnguard/Complete 1.6 arrives >3>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow just had a look at some of the mods o.o
AMAZING!
Maybe now I can finally get into it and do a Let's Play !


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice trailer, for a probably epic add-on. I read it's coming out out at the end of this month already for 360, and at least a month later for PC/PS3.
So probably just in time to play through it the second time


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 3, 2012)

DAWNGUARD's OUT ON PC/STEAM BITCHES
AW YEAH


----------



## Sterling (Aug 3, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> DAWNGUARD's OUT ON PC/STEAM BITCHES
> AW YEAH



Took 'em forever, but have fun. There's super cool shit all up in there.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yesss, I knew it was coming sometime now! Time to replay Skyrim for the first time


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 3, 2012)

Dawnguard!!!  VAMPIRES FINALLY HAVE SOME STORYLINE! I'm thinking about starting up a Let's Play for the Dawnguard storyline. My playstyle might not be the most exciting though. I move very slowly due to lots of sneaking


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 4, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Dawnguard!!!  VAMPIRES FINALLY HAVE SOME STORYLINE! I'm thinking about starting up a Let's Play for the Dawnguard storyline. My playstyle might not be the most exciting though. I move very slowly due to lots of sneaking


I am p. sure I am worse. My style involves quicksaves, lots and _lots _of quicksaves D:
If you want to spice it up, try using some sneak mods to make it tougher or somethin', I am pretty sure there a few like that V:


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Dawnguard!!!  VAMPIRES FINALLY HAVE SOME STORYLINE! I'm thinking about starting up a Let's Play for the Dawnguard storyline. My playstyle might not be the most exciting though. I move very slowly due to lots of sneaking
> ...


I abuse the quicksave too. Just so addictive actually, there isn't a single minute where I don't quicksave. Sooooooooooooooooooo handy


----------



## Satangel (Jan 15, 2013)

50 stunning Skyrim screenshots (heavily modded)


----------



## Satangel (Jul 27, 2013)

How the modders conquered Skyrim

Called it before in this topic; give Bethesda PC games time, and you'll get an even better experience. Best bang for the buck, definitely. You can basically complete Skyrim every year and have a different experience every time. I mean, look at this;


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 28, 2013)

Satangel said:


> How the modders conquered Skyrim
> 
> Called it before in this topic; give Bethesda PC games time, and you'll get an even better experience. Best bang for the buck, definitely. You can basically complete Skyrim every year and have a different experience every time. I mean, look at this;


I saw that article on IGN and that's why I downloaded the game. It was so cool to see all of the possibilities.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2013)

​
​MOAR CONTENT​


----------



## Celice (Dec 6, 2013)

Morrobilvion was a huge accomplishment, one that I'm quite thankful for. Skywind seems just as amazing, yet, Morrowind with the MGSO mod is almost equally pretty, and it's hard to tell which I would prefer. MGSO allows fans of Morrowind to have great new graphics and atmosphere without necessarily sacrificing the gameplay they love the game for; Skywind will allow players who prefer the more simply and straightforward gameplay of Skywind to experience Morrowind in a new way. I think each have their own great prospects


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2013)

So I bought this game on Steam, and I have some mods installed. I love this game. Never knew what good mods could do for it.

But does anybody have a mod for getting the Hylian Shield and Master Sword into the game? I've seen some mods but they require me to forge them, collect materials and such. And I'd just like to put the items in my bag right away.


----------



## Celice (Dec 6, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So I bought this game on Steam, and I have some mods installed. I love this game. Never knew what good mods could do for it.
> 
> But does anybody have a mod for getting the Hylian Shield and Master Sword into the game? I've seen some mods but they require me to forge them, collect materials and such. And I'd just like to put the items in my bag right away.


Ask the mod author what the item IDs would be, and you can either drop them directly at your feet, or else add them to your inventory most likely.

If you only need vanilla items to forge the mod weapon and shield, look up the item ID for these and do the same method


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2013)

Celice said:


> Ask the mod author what the item IDs would be, and you can either drop them directly at your feet, or else add them to your inventory most likely.
> 
> If you only need vanilla items to forge the mod weapon and shield, look up the item ID for these and do the same method


I don't know if they're vanilla items. I think one requires a recipe or something that the user created. But whatever, gonna give it a shot. I just really want the shield and sword. Also do you know if there's a mod that increases the look of the weapons? I've noticed some weapons like the orcish axe, or elvish sword look like shit when they're being held.


----------



## Celice (Dec 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't know if they're vanilla items. I think one requires a recipe or something that the user created. But whatever, gonna give it a shot. I just really want the shield and sword. Also do you know if there's a mod that increases the look of the weapons? I've noticed some weapons like the orcish axe, or elvish sword look like shit when they're being held.


Yeah, last time I played there were a bunch of different retexture projects for different weapons  I don't remember names, but usually there are packs which give higher res textures to all the weapons or weapon sets, or individual weapon textures that you can pick and choose from. Some mods might even have new higher quality models or different models for download! Check out the Skyrim Nexus


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2013)

Celice said:


> Yeah, last time I played there were a bunch of different retexture projects for different weapons  I don't remember names, but usually there are packs which give higher res textures to all the weapons or weapon sets, or individual weapon textures that you can pick and choose from. Some mods might even have new higher quality models or different models for download! Check out the Skyrim Nexus


No thank you. I hate people who say "use the nexus mod manager". Steams mod manager is so much easier. There's nothing easier than just hitting subscribe.


----------



## Celice (Dec 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No thank you. I hate people who say "use the nexus mod manager". Steams mod manager is so much easier. There's nothing easier than just hitting subscribe.


Yeah, but Steam's mod service is pretty limited compared to the Nexus, both in user control and the sheer amount of mods available. You could see if a Nexus member uploaded their mods also to the Steam service :/

If you're gonna stick by Steam over Nexus, all I can say is, Good luck finding the mods you'll want  Nexus is pretty simple to use actually.


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree, a lot of mod makers pulled their mods out of steam's workshop because of the limitations. Meanwhile nearly every mod in the workshop is over at nexus.

But when I do find things in the workshop, yeah using that is preferred. Just hit subscribe and it's ready to use in-game. (However, the same thing can be said for nexus. Hit download with NMM, it opens Nexus and downloads it. Then just click "enable".)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I agree, a lot of mod makers pulled their mods out of steam's workshop because of the limitations. Meanwhile nearly every mod in the workshop is over at nexus.
> 
> But when I do find things in the workshop, yeah using that is preferred. Just hit subscribe and it's ready to use in-game. (However, the same thing can be said for nexus. Hit download with NMM, it opens Nexus and downloads it. Then just click "enable".)


I can see it's even easier on Steam, but I'd much rather have the Nexus Manager, which is specifically designed for Bethesda games and has access to all up-to-date mods. It's only a few clicks more, and I find it just easier to manager in Nexus Manager


----------

